# Gearscore 5000



## Noobydooby (26. März 2010)

Da ich vermehrt behauptungen in diesem Forum lese das jeder mit ein bischen Aufwand durch Heros und Heromarken LEICHT über 5000 GS kommen kann
würde mich interesieren wie das funktionieren soll.

Mir scheint hier herscht ein gewaltiges Informationsdefizit.

Darum nochmal zur algemeinen Information durch Heros und Heromarken erhält man maximal T9! Das entspricht einer blanken GS von 4000 für ilvl 232. 
Wer sich die wesentlich teureren nichtset Markenschultern/Helme kauft, das Beste aus den neuen Heros rausholt und alles brav verzaubert/sockelt erreicht maximal eine GS von sage und schreibe ~*4600*.

Doch zu beachten ist dabei das des ganze Ausrüstungsset dann nicht unbedingt dem optimum entspricht so erhalten z.B. Caster leicht ein Hitrating jenseits des Caps!(T9+newheroeq+nonsethelm/schulter macht beim Arkanmage gute 15hit+6 hit aus fast schon Pflichttalenten oh wehh oh wehh und mimi mi) Für weniger GS gäbe es durch verzicht auf HIT, Int, HP und etwa ~50GS dan zb Haste wodurch ein Magier wesentlich mehr Profitiert als von 1-2% Hit.

Da ich natürlich meine Charaktere mit dem Besten ausrüsten möchte bevor ich an einen Raid denke und der spotlichkeit halber bedenken muss das mir Informationen fehlen bitte ich euch Gearscoreprofis mir zu helfen die 5000er marke zu überschreiten.


----------



## Bluebarcode (26. März 2010)

wen zum geier interessiert gearscore bitte? ausserdem geh 2-3mal pdk und du hast dein gearscore in den arsch geblasen bekommen


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (26. März 2010)

pdk 10/25er .....


----------



## Itarus (26. März 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Da ich vermehrt behauptungen in diesem Forum lese das jeder mit ein bischen Aufwand durch Heros und Heromarken LEICHT über 5000 GS kommen kann
> würde mich interesieren wie das funktionieren soll.
> 
> Mir scheint hier herscht ein gewaltiges Informationsdefizit.
> ...




Bitte... hört einfach mit diesem Gearscore auf. Bitte!
Das ist die schlimmste Erfindung seit Minzesauce....

MfG Itarus


----------



## Snikas (26. März 2010)

Random items im AH kaufen wenn man die Kohle dafür hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder PDK 25 dann gehn sobald du alles aus Hc Instanzen hast


----------



## MsGhost (26. März 2010)

Ich sag nur..

Skill > Gearscore!


----------



## HostileRecords (26. März 2010)

Naja, Denke um auf 5k zu kommen brauchste schon PDK25 oder PDOK10, für 245 Zeugs.
Oder aber ICC10.. allerdings wirste da selten mitgenommen, also auf unserem server is schon für 10er 6000 dps und GS von 5,3 Pflicht, zumindest bei Randoms/Stammgruppen.
Such dir eine gescheite Gilde, wenn du deine Klasse beherrscht und keinen Mist im Raid baust, wirste sicher auch mit GS 4600 mitgenommen, denn mehr ist für den ersten Wing keinesfalls notwendig.


----------



## Zelag (26. März 2010)

hm beim Rüstmeister gibs da net 245 items für triumphmarken?  ausserdem bekommst du bei daily hero Frostmarken = 264 items! noch fragen?


----------



## Kaobaan (26. März 2010)

ich bin zwar kein GS Profi, aber Handgelenke, Schuhe, Gürtel craften lassen (am besten iLvl 245) hilft denke ich auch den GS Wert zu pushen. Ansonsten schauen das du in einem PDK Raid unterkommst und du Trophäen ergatterst. Dann noch bissle Marken farmen, und du solltest zumindest ohne Probleme Icc 10 rdy sein.


----------



## tuerlich (26. März 2010)

Das stimmt so nicht! Ich kommen mit meinen ganzen Twinks auf eine gearscore von 4900-5100. und das nur durch marken/neue heros. Auch mein mage kommt auf 5k gs ohne raids und ich habe für des equip genug haste und bin auch nicht weit überm hitcap. bei meinem hunter zum beispiel bin ich nur auf 4,9k gearscore mit dem maximum an marken/hero equip, hab aber rund 200 hit zuviel. ich wüsste aber auch nicht, wie ich den hitüberschuss ausgleichen kann, ohne auf deutlich schlechteres equip zurückgreifen zu müssen...


----------



## Aquapainter (26. März 2010)

Sry mich nervt GS auch gewaltig aber nicht im 1000sten Thread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vote 4 /close


----------



## vicec (26. März 2010)

Muahahaha Gearscore, muahahaha

könnt kotzen

Jeder der das addon drauf hat sollte gesteinigt werden


Und ja, ich hab einen char der gut ausgerüstet ist, auch wenn ich immer wneiger spiel zur zeit


----------



## Andyoo (26. März 2010)

Zelag schrieb:


> hm beim Rüstmeister gibs da net 245 items für triumphmarken? ausserdem bekommst du bei daily hero Frostmarken = 264 items! noch fragen?



so schauts aus, meine twinks sind alle mit only triumphmarken über 5k gs

und an die die gs gleich wieder niedermachen - darum gehts hier nicht, er kann janix für und heißts nicht gleich gut, aber auf den meisten servern heißts nunmal "lfm 5k gs+" auch wenn manche mit 5,8k gs weniger dmg machen als twinks mit 4,6k, voraussetzung bei den meisten is eben erstmal equip (wie auch schon zu bc zeiten, halt nur auf ne andere weise)


----------



## dudubaum (26. März 2010)

Gearscore= ally scheiß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (26. März 2010)

Mit genug Zeit und regelmässigen Daily heroics kommt man über 5k. Triumpf-Marken geben 245er Teile, Frostmarken geben 264er Teile und wer besonders toll Frostmarken sammelt, kann sich sogar 264er Teile mit urtümlichem Saronit herstellen lassen. Geht alles, nur ob es einem das wert ist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (26. März 2010)

Also: 
-GS = pöse
-Recount = Penis-O-Meter = auch pöse

mir deucht als sollt ich next time einfach alles in den Rndraid inven was mitwill.
Auch den 80er Huter mit Leder-Levelgear und so...

o.O

Wenn nur 50% der Leute die über GS und Recount schimpfen auch spielen könnten, dann wärs ja np...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2010)

Ohne Zeug aus Raids kommt man auf die 5,1-5,2k GS und damit kommt man eigentlich überall mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (26. März 2010)

Übrigens ... all die Leute, die Gearscore hier pauschal ablehnen und runter machen, sind EXAKT genauso schlimm, wie die Leute, die nur auf Gearscore wert legen und daran alles fest machen. Gearscore ist ein hilfreiches Addon, das es einem ermöglicht, ganz grob den EQUIPSTAND eines Charakters einzuschätzen, ohne erst das Charakterfenster zu öffnen und alle Slots mit der Maus abzufahren. Mehr ist es nicht. Es sagt nichts über den Schaden, die Heilung oder das Tankverhalten aus. Aber es hilft, die Informationsflut von WoW zu bündeln.


----------



## Eddishar (26. März 2010)

Sorry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## xxhajoxx (26. März 2010)

Nur um das mal zu sagen mein Twink hat full T9 und die items aus den neuen Inis und noch keine Non T-Set teile gekauft und hat nen Gearscore von 48xx, was mir jedoch wayne is da ich mit dem eh nicht raiden gehe, und was du noch vergisst sind die Frostmarken gut das dauert zwar ohne Raids lange aber wenn man jeden tag Daylie macht dann kommste schon ohne Probleme über 5K


----------



## Poloproll (26. März 2010)

Ich frag mich immer, wer gearscore erfunden hat?
Dem gehört mal richtig der Hintern versohlt!


----------



## Gliothiel (26. März 2010)

Gearscore hin oder her. Es besagt GAR NICHTS!

Warum?

Wenn der Spieler hinter dem ach so tollen Char nichts vom Char und seiner Skillung und seiner Rota versteht kann der Char 1 Mio GS haben und wirds ned bringen.

Und außerdem soll es ja noch sowas wie Support auch geben und dieser Support wieggt bei manchen (ich weiß nicht bei allen) Raidleitern halt einiges auf.


----------



## Vadesh (26. März 2010)

Also mal im Ernst, wer sich für Equip entscheidet, weil der GS höher ist oder auch nur eine Sekunde dran denkt, dass der GS eine Rolle spielt bei der Wahl der Items, der ist mindestens genau so doof wie die Leute, die nen GS von 8k+ für Flammenschlund wollen.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. März 2010)

Ich habe mich zwar auch in dem anderen Thread ausgelassen, aber so langsam reicht es doch.

Muss denn für jede noch so kleine GS Diskussion ein eigener Thread aufgemacht werden? Hätte nicht einfach der bereits bestehende Thread gereich? Nein, man muss natürlich einen neuen aufmachen. Grandios.


----------



## Super PePe (26. März 2010)

Ich kann euch nur sagen Leech 2 play und das zackig...
ich gestern, so wie der Herr Gott mich geschaffen hat, also als Nacktelf, vor dem LichKing. Der Sack kann ja mal gar nicht. Das hab ich ihm auch gesagt. Da hat er mich angeschaut und sich totgelacht. ALTA¹! ich ran an den Speck und ihm die EpiX ausgezogen. Und ehe Tirion seine Leier von Heldentum und Ruhm anstimmen konnte, hab ich ihm auch den Saft abgedreht. Nun bin ich der neue LeechKing und erwarte euch in ICC und weh ihr kommt mit unter 6k GS dann zeig ich euch wer die längere Zunge hat.


¹ stilistischer Einwurf: ALTA bedeute soviel wie Brot kann schimmeln ihr könnt nix!


----------



## foxce (26. März 2010)

GS @ /2 and /rnd-ini + raid = ok
GS @ Gilde/Stamm = fail

GS kann man nutzen, um Random-Leute vorab Einzuschätzen, um dann zu beurteilen auf was man sich Einstellen kann/muss...


----------



## NightCreat (26. März 2010)

so btw wer es nicht schafft nen gs von 5k+ zu kriegen macht definitiv was falsch... icc 10er zumindest ist freeloot womit man mit buff selbst mit 4.5k gs 2 flügel clearen kann


----------



## Livak (26. März 2010)

Absoluter Schwachsinn da man durch die Daily-HC auch noch Frostmarken bekommt und somit an wesentlich besseres gear kommen kann.
Also wer keine 5k minimum hat sollte nicht icc oder ak raiden. Pdk verhällt sich anders da man da nicht so gutes equip benötigt aber 4,6k-4,8k ist dort auch MINIMUM!
Und btw, das Posten hier ist absolut scheiße geworden, so liest sich doch keiner mehr die beiträge durch.....


----------



## Lokke (26. März 2010)

Also nur mal um meine eigene Meinung hier loszuwerden. Ich finde Gearscore gar nicht mal so Schlimm, denn man kann daran schonmal sehen ob er den nötigen Equipstandart hat um in Raid XY mitzugehen. Ob er dann noch den Skill hat für den Raid bleibt natürlich ausser frage. Aber ein Spieler mit einem GS von 5,3k oder so, der muss einen gewissen Skill haben, denn wie soll er sonst an ein solches Equip drankommen? Was ich natürlich schwachsinn finde ist: Wenn spieler nur noch auf GS achten. Ich selber schaue darauf das meine werte die ich brauche möglichst hoch sind, und nicht das mein GS ziemlich hoch ist. So habe ich im mom einen GS von 5,5k und hätte aber schon bestimmt einen haben können von 5,7 oder so. Aber bei den Sachen die ich habe, hatten meiner Meinung nach wichtigere Werte als die die ich hätte bekommen können.
Also im endeffekt finde ich GS gar nicht soooo schlimm.

MfG
Eure Lokke


----------



## Lord Aresius (26. März 2010)

Itarus schrieb:


> Bitte... hört einfach mit diesem Gearscore auf. Bitte!
> Das ist die* schlimmste Erfindung seit Minzesauce....*
> 
> MfG Itarus



SOWAS GIBT ES ?????? IGITT !!!!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2010)

GS ist auch überhaupt kein Problem, selber nen Raid aufmachen und klappe halten. Jeder kann die Invite Regeln selbst in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Livak (26. März 2010)

Und GS ist nur dann interessant wenn man sowieso schon von den Bestskilled Spieler ausgeht, was bei den meisten hier sowieso nicht der Fall ist, da sie kein Theoriecrafting machen und schlechte Spieler sind, die denken sie würden gut spielen. Fazit: Dein Itemlvl und dein Equip ist erst dann wichtig und ernst zu nehmen, wenn dein Skill passt. Da die meisten Leute eben nicht ihre Klasse zu mind. 90% beherschen macht das keinen Sinn über Equip sich zu unterhalten. Dass wäre so ähnlich, wie wenn sich 2 alte Omas über Mode unterhalten. Ihr könnt einfach nicht mitreden.


----------



## Stevesteel (26. März 2010)

Suche dir am besten einen Stammraid über das offizielle WOW-Forum. Dort suchen immer Raid-Gilden neue Mitglieder.
So kommst auch du dann relativ fix an die Items die vom GS weit über dem 08/15 Durchschnitt des T9 oder gleichwertigem liegen.
Allerdings ist auch zu beachten, dass auf 2 der T10/T10,5 Teile nur Hit drauf ist, man muss also schon genau aufpassen, 
dass man den evtl. vormals sehr hohen Hit nicht vernachlässigt und unters Cap fällt.
Also ich habe mit meinem Main einen GS von über 5,5, bin auch meistens auf Platz eins oder 2 im Gesamtschaden (naja, als Affli mit Skill eigentlich n.P.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (26. März 2010)

finde das Thema eigentlich auch zum kotzen, muß aber trotzdem mal kurzen Schmankerl von gestern auf meinem Server erzählen:

da war ein (netter) DK, der im Handel rumspammte "suchen noch Leute für ICC, ersten 6 Bosse müssen bekannt sein, GS min. 5400"

hab mir dann seinen Char angeschaut, ne GS von irgendwas um die 5100 (oder bischen mehr) und dann lag ich lachend auf dem Boden:

in den Sockeln war Wille und Ausdauer und Hit (als Blut-DK), er hatte ne Trefferwertung von über 600 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf die Frage, was das solle meinte er "wenn die nicht nach GS gucken, sondern nach DPS, dann kann ich denen dadurch ja beweisen, daß die hoch ist", auf mein nachbohren, was ihm denn Wille brigen würde meinte er "dann hat der Char den Willen mehr Schaden zu machen und Hit erhöht den Trefferschaden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ein richtig schönes Beispiel für 2 Vorurteile: 
1.) wer nur Leute per GS sucht, hat selbst keine Ahnung von (anderen) Klassen
2.) viele DKs spielen diesen nur, weil sie mal gehört haben, daß ein DK IMBA ist

bevor ihr jetzt losflamed: ich spiele selbst einen DK und verbringe regelmässig (zu) viel Zeit damit, die neusten Infos zu studieren/umzusetzen; trotzdem bin ich nur ein "Casual"

obwohl ich selbst immer auf der Suche nach nem Raid bin, ignoriere ich GS-Hinweise im Chat


----------



## Illygen/Xantiran (26. März 2010)

kommt... ihr sagt nun alle "Lool wer braucht den GS oder wer achtet drauf, ist doch scheiße" aber seid bestimmt die leute die im Handelschannel ihr spammakro raushaun mit 5,5k gs minimum für nen ICC farm run .... GS ist schon scheiße stimmt, und man muss teilweise echt kämpfen um auf nen gs von 5k zu kommen, aber 5k ist heut auch nicht mehr viel... Verlangen sowieso alle wieder 5,2+ also würd ich das mit GS nicht so ernst nehemn, ne gilde suchen mit der man auch Raiden kann und den Handelsspamchannel ausstellen


----------



## blindhai (26. März 2010)

Man kommt nicht leicht über 5000 aber nahe dran...mein Krieger und mein DK Tank haben nur Markengear und kommen auf 4880 und 4920 und die tragen beide noch 200er Schmuckstücke. Für Kammer reichen die beiden auch...also was will ich mehr?


----------



## Andyoo (26. März 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> naja, als Affli mit Skill eigentlich n.P.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als affi ohne skill auch!
random is das nich schwer, mit twink unter t9 equip steht man random oft oben, statt die mit 5,8 gs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaobaan (26. März 2010)

ihr merkt aber schon, das ihr immer mehr an der Fragestellung des TE vorbeidriftet?


----------



## Elfan (26. März 2010)

Und um es mal anzuheizen:

Ich hab GS 5050+ jeweils mit Marken für einen Mage und einen Krieger erreicht. Nur mit täglichen Heros und den zusätzlichen Frostmarken konnte ich jeweils T9er und ein T10 kaufen und damit klappts. Hat keine 2 Monate gedauert mit ca. 45 Minuten Zeitaufwand pro Char und Tag. Für Raids habe ich z.Zt keine Zeit und ich kann bestätigen, es klappt! Der Drop von 1 oder 2 Teilen pro Char macht die Sache rund.

Und wer nun wieder über GS flamen will. Ich hatte es erst auch nur laufen, weil mich dauernd andere drauf angesprochen haben und ich meinen eigenen Wert nicht wusste (Neugier).

Und wer sagt Skill>GS - das ist quatsch! Nen 3500+ DPS kriegste mit nem GS unter 5000 kaum hin - unter 4500 gar nicht - auch nicht mit Skill! Mit dem GS wächst auch analog der Schadensoutput. Das ist Fakt. Ob's Sinn macht bei Tank und Heiler könnte ich nur vermuten. Aber auch als Gelegenheitsspieler verstehe ich, wenn jemand eine Gruppe mit hohem DPS bilden will und auf den GS schaut.


----------



## toast. (26. März 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie du das rechnest aber ich komme mit meinem Dudu-Twink den ich *nur* mit Marken und Instanzendrops ausgestattet habe (Keine Raids) auf fast 5k GS. 
Gut, über Frostmarken von der daily random hero hab ich mir jetzt den 264er Umhang gekauft aber das zählt für mich auch unter "keine Raids". 
Und ich habe meine Ausrüstung wegen mangelnder Motivation mein schönes Gold auszugeben noch nicht vollständig verzaubert.
-> Hängt der GS nicht auch von anderen Faktoren ab wie Sockelboni optimal ausgenutzt und nicht nur von Itemlevel der Gegenstände? 

Und um die 5k Grenze überschreiten zu können müsste ich nur ab und zu mal Archa/PdK oder irgendwas anderes mittelmäßig schweres machen und meine Ausrüstung ordentlich verzaubern.





Elfan schrieb:


> Und wer sagt Skill>GS - das ist quatsch! Nen 3500+ DPS kriegste mit nem GS unter 5000 kaum hin - unter 4500 gar nicht - auch nicht mit Skill! Mit dem GS wächst auch analog der Schadensoutput. Das ist Fakt. Ob's Sinn macht bei Tank und Heiler könnte ich nur vermuten. Aber auch als Gelegenheitsspieler verstehe ich, wenn jemand eine Gruppe mit hohem DPS bilden will und auf den GS schaut.



Huh? Also ich hab zu PdKzeiten (10er, d.h. nur 232er Equip) mit meinem Pala schon 3,5k DPS geschafft auch ohne ein GS von 5k+, mittlerweile mit 5,1k GS komm ich je nach Boss locker auf 5-6k....


----------



## StCuthbert (26. März 2010)

Bei zwei Inis am Tag braucht man so ca. 40 Tage, um alle Teile für Triumphmarken (ILVL 232/245) zu sammeln. Die dabei erworbenen Forstmarken langen für zwei ILVL 264-Teile (Rücken und Idol/Götze/Zauberstab etc.). Den Rest sollte man mit Drops aus IC5er-Instanzen auffüllen können. 

Auf welchen GS-Wert kommt man damit (nur so aus Neugier)?


----------



## Jacyra (26. März 2010)

Nunja stimme da nicht ganz zu hab jetzt nur durch hc`s und Marken einen Gearscore von knapp 4700 (4667 oder so). Ich war weder bisher Ulduar, Naxx oder ja nichtmal Ak 10er geschweige denn 25er von ICC red ich erst gar nicht und ich hab mein gear nichtmal komplett abgesehen von den t9 teilen. Also an deiner stelle würd ich mich nochmal Informieren.

P.S. GearScore is Kacka


----------



## Draelia (26. März 2010)

Ihr seid echt Sissy's...

Wie lang soll das Thema eigentlich noch durchgekaut werden? Jeder der damit bei mir anfängt landet auch meiner Ignoreliste und noch hab ich 49 Plätze frei, so what? Scheinbar hab ich nen Server erwischt, der Leute noch mit Menschenverstand bewertet und sich nicht auf Technik verlässt, was btw 4 Jahre lang ganz gut funktioniert hat, wenn man geistig nicht völlig zurückgeblieben ist. Und wer nciht mehr die Zeit hat, Items mit der Maus abzufahren, der gehört mit sicherheit zu den Leuten, die keinen Zeit mehr haben "Danke" zu sagen und "thx" schrieben. Kinder, ihr verwest geistig! Wacht auf!


Außerdem gibt es inzwischen mehrere Scale's was die ganze Sache schon von vornherein so hirnrissig macht. Ich lauf da mit 2700 rum und hab Zitadellenzeug an. Oh, nehmt mich bitte nicht mit!


----------



## toast. (26. März 2010)

Jacyra schrieb:


> P.S. GearScore is Kacka



Jein, wer nur blöd auf den GS-Wert schaut und "ololol nur 5k GS du qoou!!!!11einself" schreit, hat den Sinn nicht ganz verstanden.
Ich selber schaue bei random Raids auch gerne mal was die Leute, die mitwollen für ein GS haben aber immer auch nochmal auf die Ausrüstung wegen Steinen/Verzauberungen. Ich glaub keiner will ein DK-/Krieger-/Pala-DD mitnehmen der ZM/Will etc gesockelt hat, auch wenn er ein GS von 5k++++ hat (l2p!).


----------



## Samurai666 (26. März 2010)

Elfan schrieb:


> Und wer sagt Skill>GS - das ist quatsch! Nen 3500+ DPS kriegste mit nem GS unter 5000 kaum hin - unter 4500 gar nicht - auch nicht mit Skill! Mit dem GS wächst auch analog der Schadensoutput. Das ist Fakt. Ob's Sinn macht bei Tank und Heiler könnte ich nur vermuten. Aber auch als Gelegenheitsspieler verstehe ich, wenn jemand eine Gruppe mit hohem DPS bilden will und auf den GS schaut.



Und mit dieser Aussage hast du bewiesen, dass Skill>GS eben doch gilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war zumindestens mit meinem vergelter zu Naxxzeiten auf ca 4k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (26. März 2010)

Elfan schrieb:


> Und um es mal anzuheizen:
> 
> Ich hab GS 5050+ jeweils mit Marken für einen Mage und einen Krieger erreicht. Nur mit täglichen Heros und den zusätzlichen Frostmarken konnte ich jeweils T9er und ein T10 kaufen und damit klappts. Hat keine 2 Monate gedauert mit ca. 45 Minuten Zeitaufwand pro Char und Tag. Für Raids habe ich z.Zt keine Zeit und ich kann bestätigen, es klappt! Der Drop von 1 oder 2 Teilen pro Char macht die Sache rund.
> 
> ...



Sry aber mein WL Twink hat schon mit 4000GS mehr als 3,5k dps gemacht. Und nun mit 5,5k GS komme ich auf 7k dps, und das nach 2Tagen spielzeit auf 80. Das hoch equippen ist so leicht geworden dass ich den TE überhaupt nicht verstehe. Heros machen ohne Ende + die 3 neuen Inis. Dazu kommen die Nonset Teile mit einem lvl von 245 und gecraftete Items. Während der wartezeiten versuchen in rnd Raids mit zugehen wie PDK oder selber aufmachen und nach spätestens 3 wochen steht man mit wesentlich mehr da als nur 5000GS.

Funktioniert natürlich nicht so gut auf unterbevölkerten Servern.


----------



## Arasouane (26. März 2010)

nun, das is echt net schwer.

hab am 25.02.2010 Stufe 80 erreicht und hab nu folgendes equip:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Onyxia&cn=Eynra

denk dir den T10 heiler handschuh weg und ersetz ihn durch den T9er.

klar hab ich 264er pvp zeugs an (von den splitter des steinbewahrers) aber ausserhalb der Raids nehm ich alles was ich kriegen kann^^

Lg


----------



## mewok (26. März 2010)

Elfan schrieb:


> Und wer sagt Skill>GS - das ist quatsch! Nen *3500+* DPS kriegste mit nem GS unter 5000 kaum hin - unter 4500 gar nicht - auch nicht mit Skill! Mit dem GS wächst auch analog der Schadensoutput. Das ist Fakt. Ob's Sinn macht bei Tank und Heiler könnte ich nur vermuten. Aber auch als Gelegenheitsspieler verstehe ich, wenn jemand eine Gruppe mit hohem DPS bilden will und auf den GS schaut.




hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? unter nem GS von 5k bekommt man keine 3,5k dps im raid hin??? mein furor krieger hat nen GS von 4,2k und macht in ner 5ver ini an einem boss 4k dps. slebst mit t8 hatte man es geschafft über 3,5k dps an nem boss zu kommen und sogar mit t7 kam man im raid auf 3,5k dps.

nimmt man 2 spieler der eine E-bay char gs 5,5k und einer der den gelevelt hat und ihn seit jahren spielt auch 5,5k GS.  was kommt raus der ebay char macht sicher 2-3k dps weniger der grund liegt doch auf der hand 0 plan von der rota, 0 plan von movment und kein klassenverständniss.

beispiel: hatte mal einen 80ger blut dk mit dd skillung, in der grp, der hat doch tatsächlich Zaubermacht, zauberdurchschlag, wille, ausdauer deffwertungs sokel drin, von den Verzauberungen garnicht erst zu reden die waren noch schlimmer und das bei einem GS von fast 5k. ich weiß nicht wie er es geschafft hat so gesokelt und verzaubert überhaupt an 4 teile t10 zu kommen und den 264 marken items. vorallem hat er weniger dmg gemacht als der tank.  das beste dabei war es war ein frischer 80ger jäger dabei grün blau equipt und hast fast 3k dps gemacht. 

soviel zu GS>Skill

wer skill/movment/klassenverständniss hat macht immer mehr dmg als einer der nur euqip hat.


----------



## Escalion (26. März 2010)

Jetzt nehmt das doch mal alles nicht so tierisch ernst mit den absoluten Zahlen - die sind doch von Klasse zu Klasse leicht unterschiedlich.

Gearscore zeigt einen Ausrüstungsstand auf - also ein POTENTIAL das es auszunützen gilt.
Dass noch deutlich mehr dazu gehört eine gute Performance im Spiel zu liefern ist wohl allen klar - aber immerhin kann man eine TENDENZ ablesen ohne jeden Spieler manuell durchschauen zu müssen.

Und noch an eine Bitte an die "ich bin nach 2 Tagen auf 80 schon wunderprächtig imba"-Spieler: 
nennt die Anzahl der gespielten Stunden, die finanziellen Mittel die ihr in den Char investiert habt, ob ihr mit Unterstützung der Gilde gearbeitet habt usw.
Dann kann man abschätzen wie toll ihr wirklich seit.

Für mich bedeuten 2 Tage nämlich 5 Stunden Spielzeit ... aber für euch wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr...

Immer brav dran denken: Das Werkzeug an sich ist weder gut noch schlecht - es kommt immer auf die Nutzung an!


----------



## Starfros (26. März 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Da ich vermehrt behauptungen in diesem Forum lese das jeder mit ein bischen Aufwand durch Heros und Heromarken LEICHT über 5000 GS kommen kann
> würde mich interesieren wie das funktionieren soll.
> 
> Mir scheint hier herscht ein gewaltiges Informationsdefizit.
> ...




Gearscore hin oder her ...... der jung hat was gefragt also antwortet man darauf ...aber auf seine FRAGE ...... 


@ TE Erstmal kommt es drauf an welchen Gearscore du abgelesen hast , von dem Addon Gearscore oder von 2 relative bekannten Seiten dies eine andere Berechnung haben und dennoch auf einen gearscore verweisen.

Das Addon Gearscore ist in der regel das geläufige.

Ohne einen schritt in PDK 10er oder höher zu gehen kann mein einen Score erziehlen von ca 4800 - 5100.

Mein Priester hat einen GS zwischen4900 - 5049 und das nur aus Markenartikel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu eine Waffe die mit dem Ramponierten Griff anfängt,
den rest aus Frostmarken bzw und hauptsächlich aus Triumpfmarken , demnach war/ist mein Priester voll 232er lvl Item Equipt.
Waffen gürtel und Schuhe bekommst aus den neuen 5er Instanzen.

PS: Nur komisch das das Toll Gearscore in der Topten Downloadliste von Buff steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .............. aber alle schreien ...scheiß was drauf ist ein noob tool...... jojo


----------



## Starfros (26. März 2010)

Gildenkollege levelt im moment sein magier hoch .Er hats mir selbst in Gildenchannel gepostet mit 74 macht er schon ca3300 DPS dank seiner 51% Crit.
ob es 5er gebufft war oder nicht und egal wie er dahin gekommen ist ist egal..... es zählt nur das man es kann.


----------



## MadMarlboro (26. März 2010)

gearscore ist doch nur ein hilfsmittel

beispiel: hab vorgestern nen weekly-raid für maly 10er zusammengestellt: ein slot frei - dk-dd meldet sich - gs 2500
rest der guppe über 4500: na super, der holt die sporen zu uns, den schaden für einen schnellen run wird die gruppe ausgleichen.
und dann hat er sich noch umgezogen und hatte plötzlich mim richtigen gear einen gs von 5000 - und fertig war die weekly
hätte ich ihn abgelehnt, hätte ich vielleicht einen char mitgenommen, der seine aufgabe trotz hohen gs nicht erfüllen kann.

fazit: ein tolles hilfsmittel, aber es sagt nichts über den spieler und seinen skill aus!


----------



## Elfan (26. März 2010)

Leute! Lesen lernen!

Ich sprach nur über Heros und das ich keine Raids gemacht habe. Und in Heros kommt man mit weniger als 4500-5000 GS NICHT auf 3500 DPS - auch nicht mit Skill oder l2p geflame :-)

Selbstverständlich hängt die DPS auch davon ab, wie lange man sich auf einen Mob "einschießen" kann. Zu meinen Raidzeiten waren da auch immer andere Werte rauszuholen, als bei Gegnern die nach max. 5 Sekunden (auch in Heros) down sinde. Hat aber auch nix mit Skill zu tun. Mehr Schadensbonus = Mehr Schaden! Egal wie man Spielt. Was issn jetzt daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Zodttd (26. März 2010)

Mimimi ich hab nur nen Gearscore von 4k bin ein totaler Gimp aber Skill > GS ich hab mit meinem anderen Char Lichking down kenne aber nur den ersten Boss in ICC.
Die meisten, die GS flamen haben weder Skill noch einen hohen GS, aber ihr Nervscore ist vergleichbar mit dem eines Einsiedlerkrebses der versucht es sich in euren Nebnhöhlen gemütlich zu machen...

Verdammt noch eins wenn euch GS nicht passt labert nicht dumm rum es geht einem langsam, aber sicher auf die Eier flamet lieber die Regierung von China oder die Verursacher der Finanzkrise oder Bushido oder Jörg Kachelmann oder Griechenlands Finanzminister oder katholische Pfarrer oder die Verursacher des Irakkrieges oder Israel oder sonst was sinnvolles mitdem ihr wenigstens auch nur die geringste Chance habt etwas auf nützliche Weise zu verändern.

Ladet euch GS kopiert es in den Addon-Ordner rennt durch Dalaran schreibt /gs und gebt einen Namen eurer Wahl ein.. ihr werdet euch wundern was dann passiert!


----------



## der_era (26. März 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> [...würde mich interesieren wie das funktionieren soll.]



Öhm, ganz einfach. Farmen???


----------



## LingLing85 (26. März 2010)

Mein Magier hat ein GearScore von 5800 und bin ich nun was Besseres? Ich fühl mich nicht so...


----------



## Isohunter (26. März 2010)

Ich hatte mal ein kleines Experimentchen gemacht:

Ich spiele einen Eleschamanen. 
Die Gilde ging raiden, also suchte ich mir einen Rdm-Raid.
Natürlich brauchte ich einen gewissen Gearscore.
Den ich aber leider mit meinem Ele-Equip nicht erreichen konnte.

Ich bin in die Bank, habe mir alle 245+ Items geholt und angelegt. Dass ich items mit Angriffskraft, Beweglichkeit, Manareg und T9-Heilerbonus angelegt hatte, hat den Gearscore nicht gestört.
Der Invite kam instant und ich habe wieder mein altes Equip angelegt...

Nur mal so am Rande um zu zeigen, wie sinnvoll das blinde Vertrauen in solche Addons ist.


----------



## Dragon02031987 (26. März 2010)

hab mit meim pala nen gs von 5,3k und war auch keinen der schweren raids ausser ak also isses möglich es ist nur ne frage der zeit die man hat und die man investieren will
ich hab z.B. 4/5 teile t10 und das nur durch daily hero und ak abfarmen gut dafür keins der nonset teile für frostmarken aber wenigstens den geilen setbonus^^
was mir aber wichtiger iss als der gs ist der schaden den ich mache und das sind am raidboss locker mal 6k und mehr


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. März 2010)

http://wtfismygearscore.com/

Hmm Ich komm auf 5838.. Bekomm ich jetzt en Keks ? ....


----------



## Kindgenius (26. März 2010)

Hunde beim kacken zusehen > Gearscore





btw: Ich hab 4967 mit Hero EQ.


----------



## Noobydooby (26. März 2010)

Bitte Topic schliesen es war wie zu erwarten ein EpicFail.

Fazit aller Brauchbaren und Unterhaltsamen Beiträge:
Wie ich es bereits mit 2 Charakteren Festgestellt habe ist die 5k Marke nicht ohne Raid oder 2 Monatiges Frostmarkengefarme zu überschreiten oder einen Dicken fetten Goldbatzen.

Fazit aller Unbrauchbaren Beiträge Thema bitte Schliesen, Löschen aus Archiven entfernen und einen Filter für GS einscripten Danke... 

jede weitere laufzeit von diesem thema ist unnötig auser zum erhalt von:



Super schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur sagen Leech 2 play und das zackig...
> ich gestern, so wie der Herr Gott mich geschaffen hat, also als Nacktelf, vor dem LichKing. Der Sack kann ja mal gar nicht. Das hab ich ihm auch gesagt. Da hat er mich angeschaut und sich totgelacht. ALTA¹! ich ran an den Speck und ihm die EpiX ausgezogen. Und ehe Tirion seine Leier von Heldentum und Ruhm anstimmen konnte, hab ich ihm auch den Saft abgedreht. Nun bin ich der neue LeechKing und erwarte euch in ICC und weh ihr kommt mit unter 6k GS dann zeig ich euch wer die längere Zunge hat.
> 
> 
> ¹ stilistischer Einwurf: ALTA bedeute soviel wie Brot kann schimmeln ihr könnt nix!



Edit: wo finde ich Moderatoren?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. März 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> 2 Monatiges Frostmarkengefarme zu überschreiten oder einen Dicken fetten Goldbatzen.




Kann ja keiner ahnen das dies für dich unter schwer fällt, bei mir fällt das unter: kann man leicht.


----------



## Khayman (26. März 2010)

Elfan schrieb:


> Nen 3500+ DPS kriegste mit nem GS unter 5000 kaum hin - unter 4500 gar nicht - auch nicht mit Skill!



Das ist ja mal kompletter Blödsinn, wer mit 4500 GS nicht über 3500 DPS kommt, sollte sich echt schämen...
Mein Jäger hat nen GS von genau 4750, nur komisch dass die meisten 5k+ GS Typen weniger Schaden machen.


----------



## Natar (26. März 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Edit: wo finde ich Moderatoren?



hinter dir

oder mit der report funktion


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. März 2010)

Bin mit meinen Twinks ohne Raid-Instanzen auch auf meine ~5000 GS gekommen. T9 gegen Marken, zwei gecraftete 245er Items, rest 219er und 232er Kram aus den neuen Heroics. Sogar ein paar 250+ Items gegen Frostmarken. Wo ist das Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (26. März 2010)

Hey,


allein das man schon einen Gearscore durch Heros von 4000-4600 bekommt ist ein Wunder. Sei dankbar...

mfg


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (26. März 2010)

doppelpost...


----------



## Carcharoth (27. März 2010)

Back to Topic bitte...


----------



## Kamaji (27. März 2010)

hab jetzt als Mage auch nen GS von 5k und war bisher 2x Archa und 1x PdK
ergo tatsächlich das meiste durch heros


----------



## Bioernus (27. März 2010)

ich kann das thema auch nimmer hören!!!!

wie kann man an dem scheiss nur rumrechnen und sich über +/- 500 GS gedanken machen???

es gab doch letztens erst so einen beitrag von buffed, indem das addon ein wenig beleuchtet wurde, und aus dem klar hervorging, dass bis auf die macher eh keiner weiss, wie sich der wert tatsächlich berechnet. 
das taugt doch nur zu einer wirklich groben einschätzung in der 500 GS garnicht ins gewicht fallen können.


----------



## StegOo (27. März 2010)

Wenn man das Thema nicht mehr sehen kann muss man Nichts dazu schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talin78 (27. März 2010)

Ich kanns auch kaum noch hören bzw. im Chat lesen. Ich selber habe auch GS drauf. Aber um halt den Leuten antworten zu können, wenn man danach gefragt wird. Ansonsten gibts erstmal nen groben überblick. Das wohl richtig. Aber über +/- 500 mach ich mir da auch kein Kopf. Schon genug erlebt. Letztens nen Krieger mit itemlevel Schnitt von über 220....... 790 dps und nein................er war nicht Tank.Er schobs auf seine schlechte Waffe. Ok. War auch epic level 200.


----------



## Porthos (27. März 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Da ich vermehrt behauptungen in diesem Forum lese das jeder mit ein bischen Aufwand durch Heros und Heromarken LEICHT über 5000 GS kommen kann
> würde mich interesieren wie das funktionieren soll.
> 
> Mir scheint hier herscht ein gewaltiges Informationsdefizit.
> ...





endweder du bist nen Troll oder du bist wirklich so dumm


----------



## Dabow (27. März 2010)

Ich find Gearscore recht nützlich. Ich geh auf einen Spieler und seh direkt welche ausrüstung dieser ungefähr trägt. Ich mags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich hasse : Suchen Leute für XY mindest GS : 5500 ! Sowas ist lächerlich ... aber als kleine Info find ichs klasse


----------



## Skalpi (30. März 2010)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Übrigens ... all die Leute, die Gearscore hier pauschal ablehnen und runter machen, sind EXAKT genauso schlimm, wie die Leute, die nur auf Gearscore wert legen und daran alles fest machen. Gearscore ist ein hilfreiches Addon, das es einem ermöglicht, ganz grob den EQUIPSTAND eines Charakters einzuschätzen, ohne erst das Charakterfenster zu öffnen und alle Slots mit der Maus abzufahren. Mehr ist es nicht. Es sagt nichts über den Schaden, die Heilung oder das Tankverhalten aus. Aber es hilft, die Informationsflut von WoW zu bündeln.




Jo natürlich und wenn ich meinem Verstärker Schami das Caster-Equip anlege bin ich bei GS 5500 natürlich Imba, auch wenn ich damit natürlich keinen Schaden mache, oder als Caster mit einer 264er melee Waffe mit agi, etc. Sehr nett ist natürlich auch der Tank mit DD Equip etc. bzw. der DD mit Tank Equip.
Aber natürlich gibt Dir GS einen excellenten Überblick über die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Chars.

Fazit:
Für jemanden mit 20 Watt in der Birne sind Werte wie GS oder DPS sicherlich das Nonplusultra für alle die ihr Hirn gebrauchen können überfüssiger Dummfug


----------



## Waldgeflüster (30. März 2010)

Und jetzt mal für alle Schreihälse die immer "Skill > EQ" brüllen : Wofür braucht man in WoW bitte Skill ? Um eine 5 Knöpfe Rota runter zu rasseln und nen bisschen hin und her bewegen ?


----------



## Selidia (30. März 2010)

Skalpi schrieb:


> Jo natürlich und wenn ich meinem Verstärker Schami das Caster-Equip anlege bin ich bei GS 5500 natürlich Imba, auch wenn ich damit natürlich keinen Schaden mache, oder als Caster mit einer 264er melee Waffe mit agi, etc. Sehr nett ist natürlich auch der Tank mit DD Equip etc. bzw. der DD mit Tank Equip.
> Aber natürlich gibt Dir GS einen excellenten Überblick über die *Leistungsfähigkeit* eines Chars.




Gott, ist das ein einziger Haufen geistiger Dünnpfiff...

Lern bitte lesen, er sprach von.. ich zitiere:



> Gearscore ist ein hilfreiches Addon, das es einem ermöglicht, ganz grob den >>>>>_*EQUIPSTAND*_<<<<<< eines Charakters einzuschätzen, ohne erst das Charakterfenster zu öffnen und alle Slots mit der Maus abzufahren


----------



## Skalpi (30. März 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Gott, ist das ein einziger Haufen geistiger Dünnpfiff...
> 
> Lern bitte lesen, er sprach von.. ich zitiere:



Das Kompliment gebe ich gerne zurück - ich sprach von nichts anderem.
In welchem Umfang ein Char von seinem Equip profitiert, darüber gibt GS nämlich nicht den leisesten Anhaltspunkt, geschweige denn einen "groben Überblick".


----------



## Darkdamien (30. März 2010)

mein shamy hat genau 0 items aus raidinstanzen und hat trotzdem irgendwas über 5200gs, geht also locker.


----------



## Silanas (30. März 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Da ich vermehrt behauptungen in diesem Forum lese das jeder mit ein bischen Aufwand durch Heros und Heromarken LEICHT über 5000 GS kommen kann
> würde mich interesieren wie das funktionieren soll.



Normales eq zählt mit Marken etwa 4 bis 4,k. Dazu kommen noch vz und Sockel. amit kommt man in sehr kurzer schnell an 5k.

Sinn und Unsinn von GS und anderen Progs und Addons lasse ich mal dahin gestellt, weil zuhören verstehen, reagiern ist in keinem einzigen dieser Hilfsprogramme zu finden. Auch nicht die Anzahl der Raids, zeigt nicht unbedingt von Spielwissen.

Gleicher Raid zwei Situationen:

a. Spieler nüchtern
b. Spieler zugedröhnt

Klar, Gs ist gleich, aber den Rest dürft Ihr selbst bewerten.


----------



## Deasaster (30. März 2010)

Ich nutze GS wenn ich in Randomraids bin. Ein gutes Beispiel war vor 2 Wochen ICC25, der Raid fast voll, ich gleite mit der Maus über die einzelnen Chars und entdecke 2 mit einem GS <3000. Auf meine Frage an den Raidleiter ob die 2 noch umspeccen, antwortet der mir, dass es 2 Gildenkumpel wären die seit *Kara *nicht mehr gespielt haben und jetzt equippt werden wollen. Jetzt bitte nicht solche Sprüche wie "Ey, mit GS von 3k und Skill macht man locker genug Dmg für ICC25"

Für eine Kurzübersicht ist GS eigentlich ganz praktisch.


----------



## Rainaar (30. März 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Da ich vermehrt behauptungen in diesem Forum lese das jeder mit ein bischen Aufwand durch Heros und Heromarken LEICHT über 5000 GS kommen kann
> würde mich interesieren wie das funktionieren soll.



T9 Marken soll Quer oder Wiedereinsteigern das Aufschliessen _*ZUM*_ Endcontend ermöglichen nicht _*IN*_ den Endcontend bzw. ohne Umweg sofort zu Arthas_*
*_
So ein klein wenig muss man schon selbst machen. Und die ganz schweren Fälle können ja ihre täglichen 2 Frosties zum Erwerb der T10 Teile nutzen. Das dauert dann zwar ein wenig, geht aber. Nur einloggen und alles herangetragen bekommen - das gibts erst mit Cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. März 2010)

Waldgeflüster schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal für alle Schreihälse die immer "Skill > EQ" brüllen : Wofür braucht man in WoW bitte Skill ? Um eine 5 Knöpfe Rota runter zu rasseln und nen bisschen hin und her bewegen ?



Ja, das nennt man heutzutage Skill! Denn nichtmal das kriegen die meißten heutzutage hin!


----------



## Nicolanda (30. März 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Da ich vermehrt behauptungen in diesem Forum lese das jeder mit ein bischen Aufwand durch Heros und Heromarken LEICHT über 5000 GS kommen kann
> würde mich interesieren wie das funktionieren soll.



Für gear score 5000 muss man schon icc10 oder pdk gehn mit hero inis und markenitems kommste auf 4900-5000 war bei jedem char bis jetzt so^^  (bei mir zumindest)


----------



## c0bRa (30. März 2010)

Gearscore die was weiß ich wievielte...

/reported... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (30. März 2010)

Von Gearscore bekommt man krumme Finger, Haare in den Handflächen und Karies. Ausserdem kann Gearscore Größenwahn und Impotenz verursachen.


----------



## j4ckass (30. März 2010)

Weekly 5 Frostmarken
Daily 2 Frostmarken 

Also kannst pro Woche als Casual 19 Frostmarken machen.
und mit dem Frostmarkengear kommst locker auf 5k+


----------



## Freelancer (30. März 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Wenn nur 50% der Leute die über GS und Recount schimpfen auch spielen könnten, dann wärs ja np...




Das war der beste den ich seit langen gelesen habe ^^ Gs sagt nix über den Spieler aus mir sind welche unter 5k gs lieber wenn sie wissen was man in den Instanzen machen muss als Markengefarmte die nicht mal ihren Charakter skillen können


----------



## Lindhberg (30. März 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Also:
> -GS = pöse
> -Recount = Penis-O-Meter = auch pöse
> 
> ...




das finde ich auch............. ich finde übrigends recount und gearscore absolut informativ da es bestimmte schwachpunkte bei der raiderstellung schonmal ausschliesst.... skill leider nicht aber dennoch genug um vorab schonmal eine grundlage zu einer entscheidung zu haben.............. 

übrigends teile ich diese meinung mit vielen leuten die auch zu pre bc und bc zeiten immer zu den spielern gehörten die im content SEHR weit vorn waren.....


----------



## mudd4 (30. März 2010)

;p welcher von den raidleader/raid bastlern schaut sich von jedem bitte den arse link des chars bei nem icc invite an bzw noch auf vz/sokel etc ?

die masse schaut aufs gs ..... en kumpel hat sich den gaudi gemacht rdm icc nich unter 5,6k gs und zog seine pvp items an bei den er auf 5,8k kommt ... der inv war da und er nahm sich den raidlead vor ob er überhaupt mal aufs equip schaut...

also bitte nich schimpfen und intern raiden ....

ps.: mit rdm heroics kommt man minimum auf 5,2k incl frostmarken aus daylies und weeklys ist es nur eine frage der zeit bis mann bei 5,6k einschlägt ohne raid.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (30. März 2010)

Endlich weiss ich, welche Leute Emails mit dem Titel 'En1arge ur Pen1s' öffnen. Es müssen die gleichen Leute sein, die ständig über Gearscore und DPS reden.


----------



## Lari (30. März 2010)

mudd4 schrieb:


> ;p welcher von den raidleader/raid bastlern schaut sich von jedem bitte den arse link des chars bei nem icc invite an bzw noch auf vz/sokel etc ?



Ich zum Beispiel.
wow-heroes.com wird jeder nachgeschaut, bevor der Invite kommt. Equip gepflegt? Bosse schonmal gesehen? Erfüllt der Spieler meine Mindest-Anforderung?


----------



## Lindhberg (30. März 2010)

mal ehrlich leute: über welche kriterien stellt ihr denn einen random raid zusammen? wenn nicht über arsenal, gs o.ä. ........ und wenn ihr das nicht so macht reisst ihr in den instanzen was oder haut euch der trash in icc 10 schon aus den socken?


ich war mal mit nem twink in einer dieser ruffarmraids in icc........... dachte bei trash kanns ja so schlimm nicht sein.......... ausgeschlossen, wirklich ausgeschlossen bei dem line up überhaupt in die nähe eines bosses zu kommen..... und mann braucht für nen random raid einfach irgendwelche anhaltspunkte wenn das kein 3 tage marathon mit 100 auswechselspielern werden soll


das was die leute aus gs machen ist zugegebener weise teilweise nervig....... aber das tool selbst finde ich nicht schlimm und die anwendung ist ok wens schnell gehen muss .......... zb ak raids........ da hab ich halt keine 10 stunden zeit um die leute zu druchleuchten ............


----------



## Turican (30. März 2010)

typisches Kinderaddon


----------



## Pristus (30. März 2010)

Mein Tank hat auch bloss Gs von 4999. Habe nach Ulduar aufgehört und mir jetzt über Marken alles geholt was geht. 

Nur mit GS 4999 kommst bei uns aufm Realm nicht mal nach Naxx10 ausser du machst einen eigenen Raid. Naja, Raids kann ich mir abschminken und ich skille bloss noch alle Berufe meiner Twinks und dann wird auf Cataclysm gewartet.

Ich sehs dann schon : suche für "Name der ersten Instanz in Cataclysm" 1 Tank, 1 Heal und 2 DD, mind GS 6,5k und 18k Dps, /w me mit Erfahrung, alle Items sind gelocked.


----------



## Lari (30. März 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> typisches Kinderaddon



Weil?


----------



## Lindhberg (30. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Weil?




.............er es nutzt?


----------



## Blablubs (30. März 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> Mein Tank hat auch bloss Gs von 4999. Habe nach Ulduar aufgehört und mir jetzt über Marken alles geholt was geht.
> 
> Nur mit GS 4999 kommst bei uns aufm Realm nicht mal nach Naxx10 ausser du machst einen eigenen Raid. Naja, Raids kann ich mir abschminken und ich skille bloss noch alle Berufe meiner Twinks und dann wird auf Cataclysm gewartet.
> 
> Ich sehs dann schon : suche für "Name der ersten Instanz in Cataclysm" 1 Tank, 1 Heal und 2 DD, mind GS 6,5k und 18k Dps, /w me mit Erfahrung, alle Items sind gelocked.



Was wollt ihr verblendeten Idioten denn demnächst noch alles erwarten? Klar nehme ich niemandem mit einer Gearscore von 5k mit nach ICC wenn ich mehr als nur das erste Viertel clearen will, und wenn dich keiner mitnimmt dann bau deine eigene Gruppe auf und nimm die ganzen schlecht equipten Leute mit aber beschwer dich nicht, dass man dich nicht durch den Content ziehen will nur weil du nicht in der Lage bist an gescheites Gear zu kommen. Und das man mit so einem Gear nicht Naxx10er mitgenommen wird ist mal wieder typisch für irgendwelche Leute, die ihren Argumenten mit idiotischen Belegen Nachdruck verleihen wollen. Endweder ist es erfunden oder es war ein Einzelfall, du kannst hier keinem erzählen, dass das auf deinem Server die Rede sei, also bitte, wenn schon argumentieren, dann auf einem Niveau, wo nicht alles erfunden ist, was man so dahersabbelt.


----------



## Lindhberg (30. März 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr verblendeten Idioten denn demnächst noch alles erwarten? Klar nehme ich niemandem mit einer Gearscore von 5k mit nach ICC wenn ich mehr als nur das erste Viertel clearen will, und wenn dich keiner mitnimmt dann bau deine eigene Gruppe auf und nimm die ganzen schlecht equipten Leute mit aber beschwer dich nicht, dass man dich nicht durch den Content ziehen will nur weil du nicht in der Lage bist an gescheites Gear zu kommen. Und das man mit so einem Gear nicht Naxx10er mitgenommen wird ist mal wieder typisch für irgendwelche Leute, die ihren Argumenten mit idiotischen Belegen Nachdruck verleihen wollen. Endweder ist es erfunden oder es war ein Einzelfall, du kannst hier keinem erzählen, dass das auf deinem Server die Rede sei, also bitte, wenn schon argumentieren, dann auf einem Niveau, wo nicht alles erfunden ist, was man so dahersabbelt.




auch wenns hart ausgedrückt wurde , so deckt sich deine meinung denoch mit meinen eigenen überlegungen^^


----------



## Deadwool (30. März 2010)

Such dir eine nette Gilde die mehr Wert auf Umgang und Skill als auf Equipment legt, und scheiss einen grossen Haufen auf GS.


----------



## Pristus (30. März 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr verblendeten Idioten denn demnächst noch alles erwarten? Klar nehme ich niemandem mit einer Gearscore von 5k mit nach ICC wenn ich mehr als nur das erste Viertel clearen will, und wenn dich keiner mitnimmt dann bau deine eigene Gruppe auf und nimm die ganzen schlecht equipten Leute mit aber beschwer dich nicht, dass man dich nicht durch den Content ziehen will nur weil du nicht in der Lage bist an gescheites Gear zu kommen. Und das man mit so einem Gear nicht Naxx10er mitgenommen wird ist mal wieder typisch für irgendwelche Leute, die ihren Argumenten mit idiotischen Belegen Nachdruck verleihen wollen. Endweder ist es erfunden oder es war ein Einzelfall, du kannst hier keinem erzählen, dass das auf deinem Server die Rede sei, also bitte, wenn schon argumentieren, dann auf einem Niveau, wo nicht alles erfunden ist, was man so dahersabbelt.



Danke dass du mich als Idiot bezeichnest.


----------



## Djawadi (30. März 2010)

gearscore ist ja mal sowas von fürn arsch, weil man sich eh ziehen lassen kann, die marken hinten rein geschoben bekommt, und auch noch beim anlegen gebundene sachen ausm ah kaufen kann.

bei welchen die member suchen mit nem mindest gearscore von 5600 geh ich sowieso nicht mit, weil alle nach einem wipe leaven werden und das alles dann fürn arsch war.

das ist meine meinung dazu.


----------



## Lari (30. März 2010)

Noch so eine Sache, die mir auffällt:
Dauernd wird Gearscore vorgeworfen, dass man den Skill eines Spielers nicht anhand des Gearscores bewerten kann.
Das Ding heisst *Gear*score, nicht Skillscore.

Und wieder kann ich nur sagen: Ihr wollt nicht in einen Gearscore Raid? Dann nehmt einen der Gearscore-freien Raids. Geschätzt gibt es davon drei mal soviele...

Drama baby! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (30. März 2010)

Gut darüber das GS nicht viel über den Skill aussagt sind wir uns ja nun alle einig. Frage ist nur wie filtert man für einen Random Raid nun die guten Leute raus?

Da man ja ID's verlängern kann würd ich sagen mann Cleart mit der Gilde Ulduar bis Mimiron oder Yog und macht 1-2 Trys im Hardmode und schmeißt die Movement Failer gleich übern Failbot raus?

Deal?


----------



## Imanewbie (30. März 2010)

Gearscore, Recount,... hat alles seine Berechtigung, aber es sagt eben nur aus ob jemand überhaupt in der Lage ist z.b. 5k dps zu machen. Weil er kann so so viel Skill haben mit Gs von 3k kommst du ned auf 5k dps. Genauso umgekehrt war letzens wieder mal pdk25 und wir waren 5 Heiler und im grunde haben wir den Raid zu 3 geheilt weil die 2 Palas mit gleichwertigen Gear (gs von 5.6) grad mal 1.5k hps und 50% overheal zusammengebracht haben. 

Ich nehme lieber Leute mit Gs von z.b. 4.5 mit wo ich weis das sie Skill haben als Leute mit 6k die als erstes beim Boss sterben.

Aber die meiste Zeit mache ich es auf die alte methode entweder equip check in Dala oder mal kurz ins Arsenal geschaut. (nur bei ak inve ich was kommt da es ehh easy going ist)

mfg


@Te mit marken gear + neue inis sollte man auf 5k kommen und damit bist du längst icc10 rdy.


----------



## Dweezie (30. März 2010)

Da ich bis vor kurzem auf die Frage-wie ist dein GS-- nach meinem Gesundheitstein geschaut habe, habe ich, nachdem ich nun weiß was fürn Blödsinn die von mir wollten, des ding installiert, ok..gaanz toll..und wiedr runtergeschmissen..Gearscore ist ein tolles Addon damit Leute die null Plan haben andere beurteilen können und wie Cäsar bei den Gladiatoren Daumen hoch oder runter


----------



## MadMat (30. März 2010)

Jedes Tool hat seinen Berechtigungsgrund und sei es, dass es nur einem hilft, dem, der es schrieb.

Aber was kann man mit GS noch anstellen? Genau: Guggen wie lang man dem emporstrebenden Tank Zeit zum Antanken geben sollte, weil er 232er gerade farmt.
Oder wieviel ein Tank evt pullen kann und der Heiler keinen Herztot erleidet, weil genau jeder sein Equip 232 farmt.

Aber so GS 6k für PDK10 oder so *hust*

War vor Kurzem schon versucht zu schreiben: /2 Lfm Hoggeraid /w mit Skillung und Achive Königsmörder

Grüße


----------



## Neneko89 (30. März 2010)

Elfan schrieb:


> Und um es mal anzuheizen:
> 
> Ich hab GS 5050+ jeweils mit Marken für einen Mage und einen Krieger erreicht. Nur mit täglichen Heros und den zusätzlichen Frostmarken konnte ich jeweils T9er und ein T10 kaufen und damit klappts. Hat keine 2 Monate gedauert mit ca. 45 Minuten Zeitaufwand pro Char und Tag. Für Raids habe ich z.Zt keine Zeit und ich kann bestätigen, es klappt! Der Drop von 1 oder 2 Teilen pro Char macht die Sache rund.
> 
> ...



Mh, komisch das ich mit meinem Mage, dern GS von 4800 hab auf Feuer, sowie auf Arken midnestens 6k DPS mache... Was manche fürn Müll verzapfen is unglaublich. Es ist unmöglich das der Schaden vervierfacht wird wenn nur 1k Gearscore dazukomm. Wovon du Nachts träumst würd ich gern wissen.


----------



## Uratak (30. März 2010)

Das hin und her macht den Meter!


----------



## pandur0815 (30. März 2010)

Ich gebe allen Recht, die behaupten, das GS die Pest am A.rsch der WoW Gesellschaft ist! ^^


Was genau sagt ein GS von 5k aus .... 
es sagt aus, das die Person brav ihr T9 gefarmt hat und über einen gewissen Zeitraum seine Daylis und Weeklys gemacht hat, ergo schon 2-3 Frostmarkenteile besitzt und ein paarmal die drei neuen Heros abgeknabbert hat und *schwupps* hat man die 5k geknackt ohne auch nur ein einziges Mal einen "echten" (die WeeklyRaids zähle ich einfach mal nicht dazu) Raid von Innen gesehen zu haben ... nichtmal pdk10/25 ist notwendig um die 5k zu erreichen.


So ... und was sagt nen supi dupi GS von 5k+ aus? Nufta!


----------



## Gorgor (30. März 2010)

ich scheiß auch auf gearscore, ich nehm einfach leute mit skill mit
wie das equip von denen is is mir egal, reicht ja wenn se skill haben


----------



## Selidia (30. März 2010)

Gorgor schrieb:


> ich scheiß auch auf gearscore, ich nehm einfach leute mit skill mit
> wie das equip von denen is is mir egal, reicht ja wenn se skill haben




Und den Skill liest du von der Stirn, wa?

Warum gibt es immernoch diese Diskussionen über GS? Entweder man findet sich damit ab, oder eben nicht.. durch eure krass0rn Argumente, dass das Addon ja eh nur Müll ist, wird sich sowieso nichts ändern.. 

Was für Mindestanforderungen würdet ihr stellen, ohne GS oder Recount? 

"Suchen Leute für XX, mindestens EpixX equipped"? Epics bekommt man mittlerweile hinterhergeschmissen -> fail
"Suchen Leute für XX, mit XP"? Die Leute können durchgezogen worden sein -> fail
"Suchen Leute für XX, EQC mitte Dalaran"? Ganz ehrlich, dafür ist die automatisierte Generation doch viel zu faul -> fail

Letztendlich bleibt keine wirklich effektive Möglichkeit, Skill UND Gear zu definieren.. und man muss während den Raids gucken, wie sich einzelne Spieler verhalten.. 

Fazit: Randomraids sind kacke, sucht euch Stammgruppen und ihr habt das Problem nicht mehr..


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (30. März 2010)

ich hab nen gearscore von fast 6000 ist schon sehr nice wenn die leute einen betrachten und dann staunen


----------



## Gorgor (30. März 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Und den Skill liest du von der Stirn, wa?
> 
> Warum gibt es immernoch diese Diskussionen über GS? Entweder man findet sich damit ab, oder eben nicht.. durch eure krass0rn Argumente, dass das Addon ja eh nur Müll ist, wird sich sowieso nichts ändern..
> 
> ...



meine aussage war ironisch gemeint xDDDD


----------



## s0re (30. März 2010)

Wie alle die anderen Vorposter auch meinen Scheiss auf Gearscore.

Für ICC ersten Wing brauchst du einfach 232er Teile und bessere. Mach das ein paar Mal und danach hast du sicher schon das einte oder andere bessere EQ abgestaubt und ab dann kannst du dann sicher auch schon ICC 25er wenn du dir Mühe gibst und deine Klasse spielen kannst


----------



## Fujitsus (30. März 2010)

So, mal an die ganzen "Experten" hier, die der Meinung sind denn 5000er nur in PdK knacken zu können:

Mein Char hat den Schuppen und alles was darüber kommt noch nie von innen gesehen und besitzt trotzdem einen GS von über 5k. Abgesehen davon, daß viele 5k+ Leute zwar "gut aussehen", meist aber keinen Meter geradeaus laufen können (fehlender Skill) ist der fehler vom GS der, daß das Tool mit HP skaliert, also je mehr HP auf den Itmes ist, desto höher springt der GS.

Tipp an die ABSOLUTEN Experten:
Kauft Euch einfach das komplette PvP Equip zusammen (was für ein S-Set das inzwischen auch immer sein mag), damit kommt Ihr locker....ABER GAAAAANZ locker über die 5000 und braucht nicht mal geradeaus laufen können, müßt Euch nur gute Ausreden parat legen falls Ihr gefragt werdet, warum Ihr nix trefft und keinen Schaden macht.

In diesem Sinne....Tetris > all und vote 4 Abschaffung aller Addons, denn nur so trennt sich der Skill von den "Experten"!!

Und nun: Flame on Baby^^


----------



## Pylonz (30. März 2010)

scheiß auf gearscore , skill und erfahrung zählt und nicht so eine scheiß gearscore zahl


----------



## Pylonz (30. März 2010)

scheiß auf gearscore , skill und erfahrung zählt und nicht so eine scheiß gearscore zahl


----------



## Andyoo (30. März 2010)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Genauso umgekehrt war letzens wieder mal pdk25 und wir waren 5 Heiler und im grunde haben wir den Raid zu 3 geheilt weil die 2 Palas mit gleichwertigen Gear (gs von 5.6) grad mal 1.5k hps und 50% overheal zusammengebracht haben.



spiel mal nen hpal, vorallem in pdk mit meist overequippten leuten die nur noch das trinket wollen..als healpally brauchst du gar nich erst anfangen den raid zu heilen, da noch mehr overheal bei raus kommt (zumindest bei pdk im mom), heilst du die tanks pfuschen dir andre heiler mit rein, heilst du den raid mit beacon auf tank is mindestens die hälfte eh wieder overheal, das kannst du drehn und wenden wie du willst, als pally sind 1,5k hps in pdk zur heutigen zeit "normal", wenn du wüsstest wie sich nen pally spielt, seine fähigkeiten kennst und ahnung hast stimmst du mir zu, ansonsten lass es ein ;P zur heutigen zeit musst du als pally einfach deine heilungen durchspammen (je nach encounter, ja...) da sonst der hardhitter den tank eben in 1,5 sek umhaut in der kein healkam...so einfach erreicht man schnell 50% overheal..
je nach encounter eben anders..
und wenn dein pdk-raid gut ging, gecleared wurde...dann is es nocheinfacher zu erklären, es gab einfach nicht mehr zu heilen als geheilt wurde, daher wohl auch der overheal, als pally kommst du nich weit wenn dir 2-4 andre heiler die heals praktisch "wegnehmen", da du selbst mit spammen nich schneller bist..
nehmen wir valithria traumwandler - da lachst du die anderen heiler (als pally) auch aus, weil du deutlich mehr hps hast, selbst mit weniger stacks...

back 2 topic

gearscore erleichtert das auswahlverfahren halt schon zum anfang ein wenig, ob derjenige dann skill/movement& co hat sieht man dann später (was man auch erst später sieht wenn ich kein gs benutze und mir das gear so ansehe) demnach ist gearscore nix anderes als ne hilfestellung beim EINSCHÄTZEN der fähigkeit bzw des equips


----------



## Lindhberg (30. März 2010)

Andyoo schrieb:


> gearscore erleichtert das auswahlverfahren halt schon zum anfang ein wenig, ob derjenige dann skill/movement& co hat sieht man dann später (was man auch erst später sieht wenn ich kein gs benutze und mir das gear so ansehe) demnach ist gearscore nix anderes als ne hilfestellung beim EINSCHÄTZEN der fähigkeit bzw des equips




kann ich voll und ganz unterschreiben...... wer über gs meckert erstellt selber keine random raids oder wird halt nie mitgenommen weil zu low..... und ehrlich gesagt wer sich selbst nur über gearscore definiert (und das tut ja jeder der meckert) hat halt offensichtlich nur diese erfahrung gemacht


----------



## Selidia (30. März 2010)

Gorgor schrieb:


> meine aussage war ironisch gemeint xDDDD




Und meine Aussage war provokativ gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imanewbie (30. März 2010)

Andyoo schrieb:


> spiel mal nen hpal, ...




Ich spiele keinen und ich weis das man ne flamme setzen sollte (er nicht), die 3 grp heiler heilen sich beim 3ten Boss zu nem deppen 10,8,6 khps, und die 2 palas mit 2-2.5, und nein sie hatten keine flamme gesetzt, und wir ham die tanks mitheilen müssen.


Wenn der raid überlebt sag ich nix aber wenn dauernt der tank am verrecken ist und wir als grp Heiler noch die Arbeit vom Pala übernehmen frag ich mich schon für was man ihn eigentlich mitgenommen hat?


----------



## KellerK1nd (30. März 2010)

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Toraso (30. März 2010)

Warum man sich so sehr über GearScore aufregen muss...
Die Spieler die schreiben das jemand 'gesteinigt' werden soll, der das installiert habt... ojeoje
Man das ist doch nur ein Addon, darüber muss man sich doch nicht so aufregen und außerdem
man schaft gs von über 5000 wenn man Marken/Hc items hat.


----------



## Scark (30. März 2010)

pdk 25 ony 25 droppt ilvl 245. evtl. noch ak 25. ansonsten heros farmen und t10 kaufen mit frostmarken.


----------



## Waldgeflüster (30. März 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Ja, das nennt man heutzutage Skill! Denn nichtmal das kriegen die meißten heutzutage hin!



Solche Leute sind dann aber auch zu blöd sich die Schnürsenkel selbstständig zu schnüren...


----------



## AmigaLink (30. März 2010)

Dieser Thread beweist mal wieder nur zu gut das Gearscore allgemein vollkommen überbewertet wird!!!
GS ist ein Anhaltspunkt der eine *grobe* Bewertung des Equipmentstandes zulässt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Ansonsten ist es so das es ein wenig auf die Klasse ankommt, wie leicht man ein GS von 5k oder mehr erreicht. Ein Jäger hat es *z.B.* etwas schwieriger, weil es keine guten Frostmarken Trinkets für ihn gibt.
Grundsätzlich ist es aber (leider) jedem möglich diesen wert zu erreichen. Es ist nur eine Frage des Zeitaufwandes und ob es einen befriedigt immer wieder die gleiche Hero-Inis zu rennen.


----------



## djmayman (30. März 2010)

keine ahnung was der TE macht, aber ich hab 3 chars mit 5k+ und die höchste raid ini in der ich war ist ulduar25


----------



## Gamor (30. März 2010)

Pylonz schrieb:


> scheiß auf gearscore , skill und erfahrung zählt und nicht so eine scheiß gearscore zahl



GENAU! weg mit gearscore! wenn jemand mark'gar kennt und seinen fürs equip entsprechenden schaden fährt is es doch scheiß egal!
dann hat man zwar ne raid dps von 50k im 25er und wiped rum weil der boss schon bei 90% enraged 
aber es is ja egal DENN WIR HABEN JA TROTZDEM SPASS IM RAID UND KÖNNEN STOLZ AUF UNS SEIN, DASS WIR NICHT AUFS EQUIP KUCKEN


----------



## Diregon (30. März 2010)

also ich denk ma wenn du full t10 equipt bist(wie ich manche schon auf meinem realm sehe)
und dann noch skill hast haste nen gs von 5800 xD

ich hab mit meinen blut dk full t9 4300..


----------



## Gamor (30. März 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> ich hab nen gearscore von fast 6000 ist schon sehr nice wenn die leute einen betrachten und dann staunen



und dann bist du der lord of warcraft und ALLE müssen dir dienen denn du hast nen gs von 6000 GEIL!


----------



## Lindhberg (30. März 2010)

warum tun eigentlich manche so als würde jeder mit hohem gearscore wenig dmg machen?  



es verhält sich ehrlich gesagt in den meisten fällen genau andersrum - das ist zumindest meine erfahrung


----------



## Lindhberg (30. März 2010)

Gamor schrieb:


> und dann bist du der lord of warcraft und ALLE müssen dir dienen denn du hast nen gs von 6000 GEIL!




klar ist das geil.......... tut mal alle nicht so heilig


----------



## Itirian (31. März 2010)

Ich weiss nimma welcher gearscore für welche ini geeignet ist =)
das ist auch nur ein Trend der vorbei geht


----------



## Selidia (31. März 2010)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> GS ist ein Anhaltspunkt der eine *grobe* Bewertung des Equipmentstandes zulässt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!




Das wollen die Anti-GearScore Leute nicht begreifen.. 


Und ich bin der Meinung, die Leute die sich so aufregen, denken, sie haben den nötigen Highend Skill, doch kommen dank ihrer schlechten Ausrüstung nicht in die Gruppe.. irgendwie widersprüchlich, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (31. März 2010)

leg dir pvp gear zu..

dann haste dein dickes GS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. hast zwar kein hit und die andern wichtiges stats fehlen dir meist auch, aber hey - der raidleiter hatte nur was von gs OVER 9000!!! gesagt ^_^


----------



## Balaur (31. März 2010)

Habn die leute die über GS schimpfen sich jemals auch nur ein wenig mit dem thema befasst?

das Addon besteht nicht aus einer einzigen zahl.

Das kam auch vor kurzem in einer buffed show das wenn man entweder einen char anvisiert und /gs in chat schreibt oder man /gs <charname> eingibt dann öffnet sich ein fenster in dem man sehr gut das equip auch wirklich betrachten kann. + Bosskills, wie gut sein equip zur skillung passt und es bewertet den Pve content, sprich equip mit abh lässt dich in den fenster dann schlecht aussehen.

nur die zahl zu betrachten ist schwachsinn aber das addon an sich keines falls. man sollte sich auch mit themen befassen bevor man rumflamt.


----------



## mymomo (31. März 2010)

kurz und knapp:
mein pala-twink war noch in keinem einzigen raid und hat sowohl im first- alsauch secspecc nen score von 5k... zwar nur ganz knapp drüber, also nichtmal 5,1k, aber die 5k sind geknackt...
der healspec hat noch ne brust dazugeschmiedet bekommen, der vergelterspec nen gürtel... das war´s...


----------



## Ephilio (31. März 2010)

Gearscore 5000 ist nen Witz, das schafft doch eh jeder... eine Woche dauerhaft Marken farmen und schon haste die Marke geknackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem Bärchentank war ich 4x ICC25, 10x ICC10er und hab schon 5825 - so viel dazu ^^

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakata (31. März 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Da ich vermehrt behauptungen in diesem Forum lese das jeder mit ein bischen Aufwand durch Heros und Heromarken LEICHT über 5000 GS kommen kann
> würde mich interesieren wie das funktionieren soll.



Wie das gehen soll? Heros gehen, Marken sammen, Set kaufen. Den Rest der bis 5000 fehlt aus den neuen icc instanzen hero. Ich bin 4 Tage 80, habe schon über 250Marken, set voll und knabber nach 4 tagen bereits an den 5000. Wenn mir jetzt noch einer erzählt das es zu aufwändig ist da weiss ich auch nicht weiter.

Aber davon abgesehen, GS ist eh was für kleine Kinder. Jemand kann 6000 haben wenn nicht alles max verzaubert und gesockelt ist den schmeiss ich trotzdem aus dem Raid.

bb


----------



## Hosenschisser (31. März 2010)

Wie ich mich schämen würde, wenn ich wüßte wie mein Gearscore ist...


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (31. März 2010)

lol das problem bei gearscore-threads ist nicht das thema selbst... sondern die leute die eben mal "Ach scheiss gearscore" schreiben... macht da jeder seinen senf drauf, hat der thread gleichmal 5 seiten mehr^^... 

edit: ich weiss ja nich welche marken du dir holst, aber für triumphmarken bekomm ich ausschliesslich 245er items und für frostmarken 251... so... den rest kannst dir ja selber ausmalen... achja pdk is n 30 minuten raid, von daher kann da jeder rein...


----------



## hArDyhArDkNoCkZ (31. März 2010)

@TE... unter anderem

Lass dich von dem Thema Gearscore nicht so beeinflussen... es zählt immer noch Skill >> GS!

Ein kleines Beispiel:

Gestern auf Pere haben meine Gilde und ich mal wieder nen Obsi 25er Speedkill gestartet (Mount farmen und so^^)... das Raid Setup war auch sehr gut, hatten unter anderem zwei Hexer dabei.... Meinen und einen Random...
Der Random Hexer hatte nen GS von 5200+ und ich mit meiner Hexe liege momentan bei 4800+ (verstaubt ein wenig^^)...
So, gepullt hat der Jäger, alle stellen sich auf... Sath kommt, HT rein und go... Ich fahre meine Rota als Destro-Hexer wie immer ab, Sath bei 35% und ich werf nen Blick auf Recount...

Huch, was macht der andere Hexer da?? Der gesamt Raid stand so bei ca 6500 DPS (incl. mir ;-) ), aber der Random Hexer mit seinem 5200+ GS krebste bei 3000 DPS rum....

Was ich dir damit sagen will ist, dass man den Leuten nur aufs Equip schauen kann, aber nie weis wer oder was dahinter steckt!

Mach dich lieber intensiv mit deiner Klasse vertraut und lerne sie zu spielen, anstatt ständig dieses GS Müll im Hinterkopf zu haben.

In diesem Sinne,

schönen Mittwoch Morgen noch ;-)


----------



## Alfred T. (31. März 2010)

GS = Genital Stärke ideal zum Schwanzlängenvergleich..."Deiner ist nicht so lang wie meiner..." aber das ding hat auch einen vorteil...es ist unisex^^


----------



## Pumali (31. März 2010)

Ironie start:

GS ist die beste Erfindung seit dem Rad

Ironie Ende!

Habe das ding mal inst. um es mir anzusehen. Finde es naja bescheiden gesagt fürn Arsch! 
Habe selber ca. 4600 und mache in den Ini´s mehr Schaden als manch einer mit seinen 5000 oder mehr.
Aber ich finde es Lustig das man jetzt immer in Dala überprüft wird was man für einen GS hat.......(sollte vllt mal testen was die da so sagen:p) 
Ich finde gerade wenn man "kleine" mit in eine ini/raid mitnimmt, macht es doch das ganze intressant. 
zum Thema Farmen, Zeit usw. sag ich jetzt mal nix, mir ist das zu affig durch ini´s zu rennen, wenn ich wow starte nehme ich mir zeit zum spielen und muß nicht in einer halben std. zu mutti an den Esstisch.
Bin der Meinung kommt Zeit, kommt Rat, kommt Ausrüstung.....
Denn ich will einfach nur Spaß am spielen haben.


Ps.: Das ist meine persönliche Meinung
pps.: man merkt das heute Mittwoch ist *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (31. März 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Da ich vermehrt behauptungen in diesem Forum lese das jeder mit ein bischen Aufwand durch Heros und Heromarken LEICHT über 5000 GS kommen kann
> würde mich interesieren wie das funktionieren soll.
> 
> *Mir scheint hier herscht ein gewaltiges Informationsdefizit.*



Das war endlich mal eine richtige aussage, respekt dafür.

Einer von vielen milionen menschen hat endlich gemerkt das jeder 2te in wow einfach nur scheiße labert und 0 plan vom game hat, denn es ist in der tat so wie du es beschreibst.

Auf dem server Garrosh kannst du nichtmal anständig ne raidini machen mit randoms weil die leute 0 plan von taktik haben sondern einfach nur auf dps schauen, die sie nichtmal machen ....

Solche leute wie du bekommen meine volle unterstützung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakata (31. März 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Das war endlich mal eine richtige aussage, respekt dafür.
> 
> Einer von vielen milionen menschen hat endlich gemerkt das jeder 2te in wow einfach nur scheiße labert und 0 plan vom game hat, denn es ist in der tat so wie du es beschreibst.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Leute keinen Plan haben dann vermittel ihnen doch deinen Plan. Eröffne einen Raid, sammel dir die Leute und spiel nach deinen Regeln. Wenn dir die Kompetenz dazu fehlt dich entweder durchzusetzen oder dein Plan vieleicht doch nicht so berauschen ist würde ich mich an deiner Stelle mal nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.

In meinen Augen ist es nicht der "plan" der im moment nicht zu den gewünschten erfolgen führst sondern der mir unerklärliche Zeitdrang. Niemand hat anscheinend die Zeit sich mal einen "Plan" anzuhören oder zu verinnerlichen. Jeder stellt mit deinem schrottigen x-ten Twink anforderungen, will sich ohne eigenen Beitrag in ein gemachtes Nest netzten spricht fertig Raid und vor sich hin gammeln. Wenn es nicht schnell genug geht fängt das gejammer an. 

Alle jammern sie rum aber kaum einer macht ich die Mühe selbst mal einen Raid zu eröffnen. Viel zu stressig wa? Lieber Flammen und rumheulen ist viel einfacher ...

Da kommt mir die Galle hoch


----------



## Epicor (31. März 2010)

Davon abgesehen, dass ich Gearscore verabscheue (shame on you Blizzard), ist es sehr wohl möglich, nur mit Hero Marken über 5000gs zu kommen.

Mein DD Pala hat T9 (bis auf den Helm - das is der Nicht-Set-Helm um 75Marken), sämtlichen Schmuck für Hero Marken und für 30 Frostmarken (durch die Dailys) ein ordentliches Siegel.
Und hat 5020 GS ^^ 

Sogar mein Dudu, der bisher 2 T9 Teile hat, hat schon 4400 GS, also weiß ich echt nicht, wo das Problem liegen sollte... keine ordentlichen Trinkets?


GearScore sagt aber sowieso nix über deinen Damage aus - nur darüber, wo du vielleicht schon warst.
Als mein Pala noch ca. 4400GS hatte, hatte ich oft Schurken oder Jäger mit 5500+ GS und die haben weniger Schaden gemacht als ich -
denn GS sagt einem nicht, ob derjenige auch seinen Char beherrscht oder nicht ^^


----------



## AmigaLink (31. März 2010)

> Ich bin 4 Tage 80, habe schon über 250Marken


 Na da scheint aber einer massig Zeit zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

Immer dieses Mimimi von wegen Skill > GS

Dann erklärt mir mal, wie man geeignete Leute für einen Randomraid finden will, der gewisse Ansprüche an die Ausrüstung verlangt? Vielleicht alle zu Bosspuppe, Rota fahren lassen und dann Recount auswerten?

Oder vielleicht lieb fragen "Hast du Skill?"...99,9 % der Antworten auf diese Frage weden wohl "Ja" sein. Trotzdem wird man dann feststellen, dass 70 % der angeblichen Leute mit Skill so rein gar nix drauf haben und weder aus Voidzonen noch Feuer oder ähnlichem rausgehen.

Auch find ich immer sehr nett, dass sich meistens die Leute aufregen, die eigentlich unterequiped sind für gewisse Raids und alles mit angeblichen Skill wettmachen.

Und nochmal für Alle. GS ist nicht die Neuerfindung des Rads aber es ist immernoch die beste Möglichkeit, einen fixen Überblick über das Equip des SPielers zu bekommen. Skillscore hat leider noch niemand erfunden.


----------



## -Migu- (31. März 2010)

Ich hab 4/5 T9 + die teureren Schultern, ansonsten auch alles Epic, aus SS, Grube, Hdr, Pdc. Mein schlechtestes Item hat itemlvl 200, und das ist ein Schmuckstück, was ich bald ersetzen werde. Und ich habe einen Gearscore von ~4700. Und Itemlvl durchschnitt von 226. 

Also geht da locker mehr als 4000. Ich beginne nun auch langsam zu raiden, pdk10, Ak10er. etc ^^ 

Aber ich hab mir gearscore nur gezogen, damit ich überhaupt sehe wo ich stehe + welches Item ich austauschen muss um besser zu werden. Ausserdem muss man heutzutage ja für Raidinvites meist itemlvl angeben. Was mir eig. nichts ausmacht.

Aber es ist dann schon traurig, als Beispiel heute: Gruppe für Ony 10er, Mix aus 5000+ GS, und knapp über 4000. Wir sind gewiped, weil paar tolle roxxor DDs nicht aus dem Flammenatem von der alten Dame rausgelaufen sind. Tja

Skill > Gear


----------



## Balaur (31. März 2010)

btw wenn ihr hier meint ich mit meinen 4000gs mache mehr schaden als einer mit 5700 sprecht ihr da von den heros? denn mal ernsthaft mein main hat auch bissle über 5700 und kommt auf gute dps da wo es ankommt (auch wenn ele schamie nich grad ne dps bombe is) aber wer bitte strengt sich von den eh überequipten noch an in einer hero? (icc 5er heros mal außen vor gelassen) und die meisten adds fallen doch mittlerweile schon bevor flammenschock überhaupt mal getickt hat etc... dps würde ich max in raids auswerten können und das dann auch nur bei tank & spank bossen, alles andere kannst gleich in die tonne treten wenn wer meint "ich mach ganz viel doll mehr als wie du".


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. April 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wie ich mich schämen würde, wenn ich wüßte wie mein Gearscore ist...




sehe ich auch so. ich kenne den gearscore von meinem char nicht...und ich will ihn auch nicht wissen. der dreck interessiert mich einfach nicht. solange ich den kampf überlebe und mich im oberen drittel des dmg-meters befinde, hat es sich für den raidleiter gelohnt, mich in die gruppe einzuladen. der rest iteressiert mich nicht.


----------



## Xan on Fire (1. April 2010)

Balaur schrieb:


> btw wenn ihr hier meint ich mit meinen 4000gs mache mehr schaden als einer mit 5700 sprecht ihr da von den heros? ...


Das ist es doch in 90% der Fälle. Da feiert sich der Schurke mitm gs von 4000 dank tankpala sdk und vergelter sdm das der hexer mit dem "r0xx0rr" equip in vf hero ach so weit hinter ihm liegt und fängt dann wegen gearscore an im forum rum zu flennen... Nichts gegen Schurken, das kann man mit jeder Klasse und entsprechend support so machen. Wenn ich als arkan/feuer mitm eleschami und nem kriegertank in ne hero renn sieht es auch anders aus als wenn ein bärchen tankt und der priester heilt. aber immer schön aufs recount und gs starren und dann weinen...


----------



## LaVerne (1. April 2010)

Xan schrieb:


> Das ist es doch in 90% der Fälle. Da feiert sich der Schurke mitm gs von 4000 dank tankpala sdk und vergelter sdm das der hexer mit dem "r0xx0rr" equip in vf hero ach so weit hinter ihm liegt und fängt dann wegen gearscore an im forum rum zu flennen...



Zumal man in Heroes gar nicht mehr dazu kommt, überhaupt noch so etwas wie eine "Rota" zu fahren - außer Instants kommt doch eh nix mehr beim Mob an, weil er tot umfällt, bevor die Cast-Zeit abgelaufen ist. Jäger haben da wenigstens noch ein wenig was zu drücken - bei Hexen bleibt ja kaum mehr übrig als simples AoE-Spammen.

Hero-Inis eignen sich in keinster Weise als DPS-Vergleich - da muß man schon in einen Raid; und auch da kommt es wie schon richtig gesagt auf die Klasse und den Encounter - und die zugeteilten "Sonderaufgaben" - an.

Zum Thema: Es ist zumindest mit einer Hexe möglich, ohne jeden Raid und ohne jedes Frostmarkenteil auf GS5000 zu kommen - selbst ausprobiert. Einziges "ini- bzw. markenfremdes" Teil waren 219-Armschienen aus Ulduar, die ich noch auf einem Bankchar rumfliegen hatte. Und mit dem Equip steht sie ihren Gnom in PdK10/25 sowie AK10/25, ohne mitgeschliffen werden zu müssen. Probleme mit irgendwelchen Raid-Ablehnungen gibt es damit zumindest auf Gilneas nicht - aber die hatte ich auch nicht mit dem Jäger, dem Tank oder dem Heiler nach einer längeren Pause und schlechterem Equip.

Es ist zwar eine Menge Ini-Rennerei - aber es geht dennoch deutlich schneller als zu Anfang von WotLK, wo Heroes noch länger dauerten und man ansonsten Woche für Woche nach Naxx rennen mußte, um sein Equip aufzuwerten - nicht zu vergessen die Gruppensuche, die ebenfalls früher erheblich länger dauerte. In meinem Realmpool wartet auch ein DD im Durchschnitt allerhöchstens 15 Minuten - nachts geht es deutlich schneller!


----------



## AmigaLink (1. April 2010)

Xan schrieb:


> [... ] Da feiert sich der Schurke mitm gs von 4000 dank tankpala sdk und vergelter sdm das der hexer mit dem "r0xx0rr" equip in vf hero ach so weit hinter ihm liegt und fängt dann wegen gearscore an im forum rum zu flennen... Nichts gegen Schurken, das kann man mit jeder Klasse und entsprechend support so machen. Wenn ich als arkan/feuer mitm eleschami und nem kriegertank in ne hero renn sieht es auch anders aus als wenn ein bärchen tankt und der priester heilt. *aber immer schön aufs recount und gs starren und dann weinen*...


Endlich mal einer der die Tatsachen auf den Tisch bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Verhaltensweise habe ich schon zu BC Zeiten vorausgesagt, als als die ersten DMG-Meter den weg in den Interfaceordner gefunden haben.
Die Mehrzahl der der Nutzer wissen gar nicht wie man diese Tools sinnvoll einsetzt und missbrauchen sie nur zum Virtuellem Schwanzvergleich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die gesamte Community mal kapieren würde das ReCount, Gearscore & Co. *reine* *Analyse-Tools* sind, bei denen die Auswertung der gesammelten Daten eine objektive Betrachtung der Gesamtsituation inkl. Klassen- & Rollenverständnis erfordern. Dann könnte man wieder vernünftig WoW spielen ohne das ständig rum geflamet wird!


----------



## AmigaLink (1. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Hero-Inis eignen sich in keinster Weise als DPS-Vergleich - da muß man schon in einen Raid; und auch da kommt es wie schon richtig gesagt auf die Klasse und den Encounter - und die zugeteilten "Sonderaufgaben" - an.



Für einen korrekten DPS-Vergleich muss man sich zu einer Boss-Trainingspuppe begeben. Alles andere hat keinen Sinn!

Denn nur an Trainingspuppen kann man für jeden beteiligten absolut identische Rahmenbedingungen erschaffen!


----------



## Rongor (2. April 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> ich hab nen gearscore von fast 6000 ist schon sehr nice wenn die leute einen betrachten und dann staunen



Mit dieser Aussage erweckst du bei mir den Eindruck, zu WoW Vanilla-Zeiten nicht dabei gewesen zu sein.
Wenn man da T2/T3 trug, da sind Leute noch in Ehrfurcht erstarrt.
Heute rennt jeder Depp mit fast 6000 rum! (etwas überspitzt)
Habe auch fast 6000, aber das ist nix Besonderes. Da brauch ich mir nix drauf einbilden.

Ich werde lieber für mein Können akzeptiert, als für meinen GS!


----------



## Ragmo (2. April 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Darum nochmal zur algemeinen Information durch Heros und Heromarken erhält man maximal T9! Das entspricht einer blanken GS von 4000 für ilvl 232.



durch die neuen heros kannste nochma 700-800 durch die waffenslots raufrechnen. biste schon bei 4800... jetzt noch paar frostmarken sammeln und kommst, ohne jemals einen raid gesehen zu haben, auf die 5k ;P

einzige tollen an gs is, wenn man einen anderen seiner klasse (ich beziehs mal auf dd) hat, mit gleicher skillung, aber der andre hat 500-600 gs mehr und liegt 500 dps (und im gesamtdmg natürlich auch) hinterher und schiebt alles auf lags (k kann ja passiern) oder aber er beschimpft einen als "schiter" (echt schon so gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und gimp^^


----------



## Nasiria (2. April 2010)

Ich geb zu, ich hab keinen Schimmer von Gearscore, und mir ist das auch sowas von egal. Bin selbst strikt dagegen, weil es nichts aussagt. Für mich gibt es vielleicht Itemlevel, was auch irgendwo mit Gearscore zusammenhängt, aber kann ja nicht alles zusammenaddiert sein, da man sonst bei 5k GS schon auf 294 bei allen Items kommen müsste. Also für mich ist das wieder einfach eine fiktive Rechnung, die einfach schön Fehleranfällig ist, weil sie viele Sachen auch ganz einfach nicht bedenkt. Zum Beispiel sind manche 200er Items ja auch noch sinnvoll, selbst wenn der Rest der Ausrüstung bei 245 rumhängt.


----------



## Al_xander (2. April 2010)

Hirn > Skill > Gearscore

/Vote for close

Bitte und Danke an die Redaktion / Leitung für die close möglichkeit.

MfG Al_x


----------



## Dezi (2. April 2010)

naja.. bald kommt ja der der epeen balken...

endlich ein richtiger e-penis!


----------



## monthy (2. April 2010)

Gearscore ist das schlimmste überhaupt.




Seit es den gibt, macht WoW überhaupt keinen spass mehr.

Das ist echt eine Pest. Wenn ich raiden gehe und sehe, das Leute mit einem viel höheren Gs hinter mir stehen, dann könnte ich lachen. 

Vorallem gibt es garkeine Aussage über den Wert. Man bekommt einen relatiev guten GS durch hero Inis und dann?

Die Dinger sind so anspruchslos, da bekomme ich Gänsehaut.

Aber jedem das seine. Ich twinke bis zum Addon und habe meinen spass. Sollen sich andere damit rumschlagen.

Was das erreichen von nem GS5,0 betrifft, so scheint es Klassenabhängig zu sein ob es mit Heros geht oder nicht. Mit meinem Hexer habe ich es knapp geschafft.




Mfg


----------



## Tyraila (2. April 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Hunde beim kacken zusehen > Gearscore
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hihi schreibst son mist aber gibst selber deinen GS an :3 das is mal unlogisch


----------



## LaVerne (2. April 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Hirn > Skill > Gearscore



AK25, Koralon. Zwei Jäger, beide SV-geskillt.

Gearscore 5300:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GS 3200:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anzahl der Explosivschüsse: Nahezu gleich. 

Frage: Wieviel Hirn bzw. Skill braucht man, um bei nahezu gleicher Explosiv-Schußanzahl zu bemerken, daß der zweite Jäger noch so viel Skill und Hirn haben kann - und dennoch nicht an die Werte des ersten Jägers heranreicht?


----------



## fabdiem (2. April 2010)

GS SUCKS!111elf


----------



## j4ckass (2. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Frage: Wieviel Hirn bzw. Skill braucht man, um bei nahezu gleicher Explosiv-Schußanzahl zu bemerken, daß der zweite Jäger noch so viel Skill und Hirn haben kann - und dennoch nicht an die Werte des ersten Jägers heranreicht?



Danke für den anschaulichen Vergleich, der zeigt dass das Addon bzw der Gearscore sehrwohl als Anhaltpunkt dienen "kann".

Die ganzen GS Flamer sollten nicht das Addon ansich bemängeln, sondern die Leute die es "falsch" benutzen.


----------



## Zuulan (2. April 2010)

Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen, warum dieses Addon bei vielen Leuten schon regelrechte Hass Zustände auslöst? Warum nimmt man Gearscore nicht einfach als das was es ist? Es sagt nur eines aus, nämlich welchen durchschnittlichen Item Level der Charakter hat, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Auf den Skill den ein Spieler hat, kann man wenig Rückschlüsse ziehen, allerdings kann man zB wenn jemand einen GS von 5800 hat, normalweise davon ausgehen daß er schon mehr vom Content gesehen hat, als jemand mit 4800. Klar kann der 4800er auch ein Twink sein, aber dieses Addon ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Es dient lediglich zur Orientierung und auch - und ich denke davor haben soviele "Angst" - es dient auch zur Klassifizierung.

Ich habe es auch installiert und es ist durchaus sinnvoll. Beispiel: ich gehe mit meinem Schurken, der nen GS von knapp 6000 hat, in eine random Ini. Die Maus fährt über den Tank und zeigt mir an: 3800. Hm ok, der Unterschied zwischen seinem und meinem Equip ist ein bisschen groß. Was sagt mir diese 1 sekündige Analyse? - Junge lass es langsam angehen, sonst tankts du und nicht der Tank. Und jetzt kommt bitte keiner mit Skill, bei so nem Equip Unterschied ist es sch... egal wie gut der tankt, der kann meine Aggro nicht halten (nicht mal mit Schurkenhandel).

Aber ich hab mit so einem Tank kein Problem. Ich lasse den länger antanken, er bekommt Schurkenhandel, ich verkneife mir jeglichen AoE (Dolchfächer^^) gehe ausschließlich auf sein Main Target und gut ist.

Habe ich ja schon öfter erlebt sowas und in solchen Fällen ist es leicht möglich daß der ebenfalls anwesende Retri Pala mit seinem GS von 4600 dann laut schreit: Hey Schurke du machst ja keinen Dämääätsch... ogog. Für den Retri ist das natürlich DER Beweis, daß Leute mit hohem Gearscore nicht spielen können und daß Gearscore Null über den Skill aussagt - na klar oO. Daß ich alleine mit Autohit ohne eine Taste zu drücken schon 3K DPS mache und bei dem Tank unweigerlich den Aggro Tod sterben würde wenn ich mal richtig loslege - das kapiert er ja ned in seiner kleinen Pala AoE Welt.

P.S. der Pala ist in der Ini dann noch 3x gestorben, ich hatte "versehentlich" den Schurkenhandel auf ihn gesetzt und den Kampf mit Mordlust und Dolchfächer eröffnet^^ Er hat das ja nicht mal gecheckt und dann nur einmal gemeint: Ey wieso machst du plötzlich 10k, ich nur 4k und verreck dauernd?

Mein Ratschlag, nehmt Gearscore als Orientierungshilfe und gut ist. Dieses Addon zu hassen oder verbieten zu wollen ist einfach nur lächerlich...


----------



## maxi_king (2. April 2010)

ich finde Gearscore sehr witzig ^^
ich war letztens random HDR hero mit meinem Pala dd (GS 4613) und da kam ein eleschami mit knapp über 5400 GS, der gleich mal motzte, ob wir das überhaupt schaffen wenn wir so wenig GS haben ....... dementsprechend gleich mal sehr symphatisch der Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was soll ich sagen ... nach dem Run, war er sehr sehr still beim Anblick des Schadens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergessen wir Gearscore, das einzig wichtige ist, ob du deine klasse verstehst zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hirn, Skill und Spielverständnis rockz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxi_king (2. April 2010)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Danke für den anschaulichen Vergleich, der zeigt dass das Addon bzw der Gearscore sehrwohl als Anhaltpunkt dienen "kann".
> 
> Die ganzen GS Flamer sollten nicht das Addon ansich bemängeln, sondern die Leute die es "falsch" benutzen.




selbst beim bestens equippten spieler ... wenn er nicht mitdenkt ihm spiel, hat das 0 effekt. er macht vielleicht schaden aber Gearscore ist nicht alles.
Anhaltspunkt -> ja aber das er seine Klasse wirklich spielen kann -> nein 



LaVerne schrieb:


> AK25, Koralon. Zwei Jäger, beide SV-geskillt.
> 
> Gearscore 5300:
> 
> ...



und teil 2:
willst du dich mit einem Jäger auf 3200 GS vergleichen??? der ist vermutlich noch grün/blau equipped und die einzigen epics die er gesehen hat, sind Gegenstandsstufe 200 ... also der Vergleich sagt für mich nichts aus. Da könnte man nen 80er und nen 70er char auch vergleichen.


----------



## theIGamer (2. April 2010)

wer immernoch über gearscore flamed weiß nicht über die richtige anwendung dieses addons bescheid...falls ihr nicht wisst worüber ich rede: nehmt mal einen x-beliebigen spieler ins target und tippt /gs...sehr nützlich zum aufbauen einer rnd-grp, da man auf anhieb sehen kann ob derjenige über seine klasse bescheid weiß oder einfach nur verplante stats hat.


----------



## Ramek (2. April 2010)

Zelag schrieb:


> hm beim Rüstmeister gibs da net 245 items für triumphmarken? ausserdem bekommst du bei daily hero Frostmarken = 264 items! noch fragen?



richtig!! Ich hab mir nen heal dudu als twink gemacht und war noch nie in einem raid. ausser ein paar mal ak 10/25. Hab dort aber nix bekommen. Hab nur sachen für marken gekauft und halt 232er sachen von den 3 neuen 5er inis. mitleiweile hab ich nen GS von 5076, also von daher gets ganz gut. Hab net mal lang gebraucht dafür.
Aber ganz nebenbei vergiss GS. Is doch völliger blödsinn. Was glaubst hab ich für einen GS wenn ich meinen heal dudu mit beweglichkeit oder stärke sockeln würde...richtig...5076. Obwohl mein Gear dadurch schlechter wird. Vl gibts ja mittlerweile irgendwas wo die Sockel miteinbezogen werden. Intresiert mich aber recht wenig weils eh mehr auf den Skill ankommt. Was nützt ein GS von 5800 wennst im raid 20 sek überlebst, weilst die Lage net checkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (2. April 2010)

maxi_king schrieb:


> selbst beim bestens equippten spieler ... wenn er nicht mitdenkt ihm spiel, hat das 0 effekt. er macht vielleicht schaden aber Gearscore ist nicht alles.
> Anhaltspunkt -> ja aber das er seine Klasse wirklich spielen kann -> nein



Es heißt "Gearscore"; nicht "Skillscore". Woran möchtest Du in einer Rnd den "Skill" beurteilen können?

Als Raidleiter, der solche Statistiken wie die von mir geposteten kennt, weiß man: "Gut, selbst wenn der GS5,3-Jäger nach einem Drittel des Kampfes stirbt, macht er denselben Schaden wie der schlechtere Jäger, der eventuell bis zum Ende des Kampfes durchhält. Wenn der zweite Jäger dazu noch ein 'Gimp' ist, haben wir gar nichts von dem!"

Edit:



> und teil 2:
> willst du dich mit einem Jäger auf 3200 GS vergleichen??? der ist vermutlich noch grün/blau equipped und die einzigen epics die er gesehen hat, sind Gegenstandsstufe 200 ... also der Vergleich sagt für mich nichts aus. Da könnte man nen 80er und nen 70er char auch vergleichen.



Im Vergleich siehst Du _deutlich_, daß es eben statistisch unmöglich ist, mit einem gut equiptem Spieler mitzuhalten. Es nützt kein Skill, wenn der Autoschuß bereits doppelt so viel Schaden anrichtet.

Davon ab habe ich bei der Loot-Verteilung über diesen Jäger mal wieder den Kopf geschüttelt: Es fielen T9,5-Handschuhe. Die wollte er nicht, weil er habe ja schon T10. Mein Hinweis, daß er auch ein weiteres T9-Teil bereits habe und vom Set-Bonus mehr profitiere als von seinen Handschuhen wurde mit einem "Ich weiß, was für mich besser ist!!!" abgetan.
Habe ich sie halt genommen und meine T9 ersetzt. Zwar liegen T10-Handschuhe bereits auf "Halde", aber die passen derzeit nicht in mein Equip - zumal ich den 2er-Bonus verlieren würde.


----------



## j4ckass (2. April 2010)

maxi_king schrieb:


> selbst beim bestens equippten spieler ... wenn er nicht mitdenkt ihm spiel, hat das 0 effekt. er macht vielleicht schaden aber Gearscore ist nicht alles.
> Anhaltspunkt -> ja aber das er seine Klasse wirklich spielen kann -> nein
> 
> und teil 2:
> willst du dich mit einem Jäger auf 3200 GS vergleichen??? der ist vermutlich noch grün/blau equipped und die einzigen epics die er gesehen hat, sind Gegenstandsstufe 200 ... also der Vergleich sagt für mich nichts aus. Da könnte man nen 80er und nen 70er char auch vergleichen.



Du hast es nicht verstanden oder?

Es behauptet niemand, dass GS was über das Skill des Spielers aussagt. Aber wenn du unsere Posts gelesen hättest, dann würdest du bemerken, dass wir uns auf das EQUIP beziehen. Und nichts anderes tut GearScore. 

Und die Veranschaulichung von LaVerne zeigt das perfekt. Selbe Klasse/Skillung/Rota/Encounter, ergo isses ein guter Vergleich, dass der Gearscore einen Anhalt gibt über den (maximalen) Schaden den ein Char machen *KANN*.


----------



## maxi_king (2. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Es heißt "Gearscore"; nicht "Skillscore". Woran möchtest Du in einer Rnd den "Skill" beurteilen können?
> 
> Als Raidleiter, der solche Statistiken wie die von mir geposteten kennt, weiß man: "Gut, selbst wenn der GS5,3-Jäger nach einem Drittel des Kampfes stirbt, macht er denselben Schaden wie der schlechtere Jäger, der eventuell bis zum Ende des Kampfes durchhält. Wenn der zweite Jäger dazu noch ein 'Gimp' ist, haben wir gar nichts von dem!"




das ist klar nur kann man solche extrembeispiele nicht nehmen. Hier ging um 4500 und 5000 gs und da ist das dann nicht mehr so ein unterschied.
wie gesagt ... anhaltspunkt ja aber wie du sagst, wenn der erste stirbt und der zweite nicht, muss der zweite was besser gemacht haben. das meinte ich damit


----------



## dudubaum (2. April 2010)

du kannst von heros auch t10kriegen jeden tag 2 frostmarken ;D


----------



## maxi_king (2. April 2010)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden oder?
> 
> Es behauptet niemand, dass GS was über das Skill des Spielers aussagt. Aber wenn du unsere Posts gelesen hättest, dann würdest du bemerken, dass wir uns auf das EQUIP beziehen. Und nichts anderes tut GearScore.
> 
> Und die Veranschaulichung von LaVerne zeigt das perfekt. Selbe Klasse/Skillung/Rota/Encounter, ergo isses ein guter Vergleich, dass der Gearscore einen Anhalt gibt über den (maximalen) Schaden den ein Char machen *KANN*.




so dann lies dir meine erklärung nochmals durch, grübel drüber nach und dann schaun wir wer was nicht verstanden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuulan (2. April 2010)

maxi_king schrieb:


> ich finde Gearscore sehr witzig ^^
> ich war letztens random HDR hero mit meinem Pala dd (GS 4613) und da kam ein eleschami mit knapp über 5400 GS, der gleich mal motzte, ob wir das überhaupt schaffen wenn wir so wenig GS haben ....... dementsprechend gleich mal sehr symphatisch der Junge
> 
> 
> ...




Mit einem hast du natürlich recht, das wirklich wichtige ist, daß man seine Klasse beherrscht. Allerdings kommen mir Zweifel auf, wenn sich ein Aoe Melee (ja das bist du lieber Retri) mit einem Caster vergleicht und das noch im Schaden in einer 5er Mickey Mouse Ini. Das sagt genau NULL aus wie gut der Ele Schami in Wirklichkeit ist. Hast du schon mal daran gedacht daß ein Caster, wie ein Ele Schami, auch Cast Zeiten hat, daß die Mobs in HdR zum Schweigen bringen, stunnen, usw. Jeder Melee ist einem Caster in einer 5er ini überlegen. Wenn der Ele einen Kettenblitz castet, macht der alleine aufgrund seines Equips guten Schaden und zieht auch dementsprechend Aggro - und zwar egal wie dämlich sich der Ele Schami anstellt, oder auch nicht.

Man kann Equipment nicht einfach wegdiskutieren und die Generalaussage treffen Skill > Equip. Solche Pauschalaussagen sind grundsätzlich falsch.


----------



## maxi_king (2. April 2010)

natürlich hast du da auch recht das man als retri in hdr nicht mit einem caster vergleichen kann aus diversen gründen heraus, nur sollte dieses beispiel zeigen dass selbst bei randoms auf GS geschaut wird und das man das nicht immer vollkommen heranziehen kann. 
das wollte ich damit sagen


----------



## Hillka (2. April 2010)

Hallo

Die einen haben SEX und die andern GEARSCORE .................................


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (2. April 2010)

Also... durch reines heroes gehen und marken auch umtauschen gegen billiger um bessere sachen zu bekommen bin ich auf ca. 4700gs gekommen, sinnfrei..

Mein Hexer... ich glaube derzeit 3500gs... fährt öfters mehr dps als leute mit an die 4600... habe schon mal einen mit 5000 überboten :/

und um es weiterzubringen... Raid: 3 Schurken, ich 5000gs, 2. 5300gs, 3. 5400gs.... 
nur ums beispielhaft zu zeigen gehen wir davon aus, ich mache 0 DPS...
der 2. Schurke macht dann -700 Dps...
und der 3. mach +500dps....
ja, Gearscore ist sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## Galjun (2. April 2010)

DD1 von der Gilde [Schonmal was gehört]: GS5600, 8k dps (Main)
 DD2 von der Gilde [Noch nie gehört]: GS5900, 10.5k dps (Main) 
 DD3 von der Gilde [Realmbeste Gilde]: GS5000, 6k dps (Twink)

 Alle behaupten den Raid zu kennen und Skill und erfahrung zu haben und garantieren keine Movementkrüppel zu sein.. "wer hat das schon jemals zugegeben?"
 Welchen DD soll ich mitnehmen? 
 Wie manche rumheulen "GS sagt nix, GS5800 aber nützt nix wenn nach 20sek stirbt oder Boss nicht kennt" und welche sind solche die über Gearscore rumheulen? genau..!

 Soll ich jetzt also davon ausgehen das DD2 mit GS5900 wahrscheinlich nur eine pfeife ist und überall nur durchgezogen wurde? Aussschliessen das er an seinem Equip gekommen ist weil er ein guter Spieler ist? Das er Gildenlos ist bzw in einer Gilde ist von der ich noch nie gehört habe ist auch ein negativer punkt?
 DD3 denke ich der kennt sich gut aus da sein Main ein Top Char ist der jeder kennt aber von den 3 möglichkeiten die niedrigsten Stats hat. Soll ich ihn mitnehmen also um mich evtl mit der Gilde gut zu tun und evtl eine Chance habe mal bei denen mitraiden zu dürfen? *arschkriech*
 DD1 die goldene mitte was stats angeht, Gilde hab ich schonmal was gehört, weiss aber nicht ob gut oder schlecht sind... neutral.

 Raidleiter wills zügig haben, höchster GS und dps also kommt mit.. wenn ders vergeigt wird halt zur lachnummer aufm server, wenn rumerzählt wird das er zwar gutes equip hat aber eine pfeife ist..
Heutzutage wird doch überall nur noch rumgelästert, also wenn man erst dicke zahlen angibt aber dann doch nix kann, wars das ziemlich schnell aufm Server mit rnd Raids.

Als mein Hunter einen GS von ca. 4400 hatte und in PDK10er war, war auch ein anderer Hunter dabei aber mit einem GS von 5200 hatte. Ich war immer ca 200dps über den Hunter.. soll ich jetzt davon ausgehen jeder der besseres Equip hat, schlechter ist als ich? Welch dumme logik..
Stellte sich heraus das der halt glück hatte und Equip zugesteckt bekam wegen RL Kollegen in der Gilde, aber erst seit 2Monate WoW spielt.
Vor Gearscore heulten alle wegen Recount.. "was nützt jemand der 3k dps mehr macht aber nach 20 sek stirbt".. die chance das derjenige mit 3k dps mehr ein guter spieler ist, ist wesentlich höher.

Wenn es Recount und Gearscore nichtmehr gäbe, würde man halt dann das Arsenal nutzen, man schaut wieviel Hit, Angriffskraft, Spell und was wichtig ist nach.
Dann würden alle rumheulen scheiss Arsenal verrät alle meine stats, Arsenal sagt nix über Skill aus.

Wenn man nicht mag das andere einen beurteil nach Equip, Stats und irgendwelche Zahlen, dann ist man in WoW falsch und sollte lieber z.b. Counterstrike spielen gehen..
Da bekommt am anfang jeder die gleiche Pistole und da zählt nur der Skill.. biste schneller, drückste schneller ab, hast bessere reflexe.. hast Skill.. du bist glücklich.

Heulst noch über Gearscore und macht dir das Wow kaputt, flamst dann rum das die leute kein RL haben(0815 standard spruch, er ist besser also flame ich über sein vermutlich nicht vorhandenes RealLife)? Ja dann frage ich mich wer hier kein RL hat, warum heulst dann rum im Forum/WoW.. geh und kümmer dich um dein RL.. vergiss WoW.. ah nee geht nicht, die sucht.. wer hat nun kein RL?


----------



## AmigaLink (3. April 2010)

Dezi schrieb:


> naja.. bald kommt ja der der epeen balken...
> 
> endlich ein richtiger e-penis!



Is schon da >> http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info16373-TidyPlatesEPEEN.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tørmentum (3. April 2010)

Das Thema wurd jetzt echt schon zum 1000000000 Mal besprochen....mindestens.

Close plx


----------



## breaky007 (3. April 2010)

@ themenverfasser
da zeigt sich das du keine ahnung hast! 
hab meinen twink dudu nur durch heros equiptet mit t9 usw und er hat 5,1k gs....
keine ahnung aba hauptsache thema aufmachen.


btw: gearscore ist NUR EIN RICHTWERT!!
es ist dafür da, einen groben überblick über das gear von jemandem zu bekommen!!!
Skill> all


----------



## AmigaLink (3. April 2010)

Galjun schrieb:


> Wenn es Recount und Gearscore nichtmehr gäbe, würde man halt dann das Arsenal nutzen, man schaut wieviel Hit, Angriffskraft, Spell und was wichtig ist nach.


Vollkommen richtig!

Der Unterschied ist allerdings das nicht für jeden scheiß ins Arsenal geschaut wird. Gearscore jedoch ist ständig präsent.

Ich für meinen teil bin grundsätzlich kein Gearscore Gegner, sondern ein Gegner von all den Idioten die Gearscore missbrauchen.
Ohne GS, ReCount & Co. wäre die Spielatmosphäre bei weitem angenehmer als sie jetzt ist.

Da es diese AddOns aber nun mal gibt und Blizzard zu allem Überfluss auch noch die Erfolge eingeführt hat, welche es ermöglichen Rückschlüsse auf die Erfahrung eines Spielers zu schließen. (Wobei das auch Blödsinn ist weil man die Twinks nicht mit einsehen kann.) Werden wir damit Leben müssen und können nur hoffen das die Allgemeinheit es irgendwann mal rafft die gegebenen Möglichkeiten nur dann zu nutzen wenn es auch wirklich Sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Arandes (3. April 2010)

breaky007 schrieb:


> @ themenverfasser
> da zeigt sich das du keine ahnung hast!
> hab meinen twink dudu nur durch heros equiptet mit t9 usw und er hat 5,1k gs....
> keine ahnung aba hauptsache thema aufmachen.
> ...




Genau - letzten Endes ist es AUCH wie zu Classiczeiten; nur dass damals die GS nicht "sichtbar" war. ABER wenn man damals Episch ausgerüstet war, war man schonmal jemand. Dass GS nun sichtbar ist, stört mich letztendlich nicht gross. Mir ists Wurscht, ob ich jmd. mit 5k GS oder 6k dabei habe - wenn der Boss im Dreck liegt, haben alle ihre Sache gut gemacht. WoW IST und BLEIBT ein Zusammenspiel. Wer was anderes sagt, hat die Mechanik einfach nicht begriffen.


----------



## Alcois (3. April 2010)

Also mein Dudu Tank ist nach ca. 1 Woche auf einem gs von 5007 gewesen. Und zwar OHNE irgendwelche raids! Alles durch Marken, Heros und Crafting.

Und zu der ewigen Gearscore Debatte: Gearscore drängt sich sicher ziemlich arg in den Vordergrund, was sich negativ auf die Community auswirkt, allerdings ist das Addon an sich nicht schlecht. Ein gewisses Gear sollte auf jedenfall für bestimmte Raids vorhanden sein, da das Movement allein nicht reicht! Natürlich kommt es immer darauf an, was die Benutzer des Addons daraus machen... Ganz nebenbei kann man an dem Addon auch sehen wie weit der Char im Content ist, dazu müsste man sonst Erfolge vergleichen oder Statistik und blablabla. 

Natürlich nervt das Gearscore auch mich, mit dem angesprochenen dudu wollte ich mal ICC tanken und hab erst nach STUNDEN eine Gruppe gefunden, die mich nur nahm weil sie endlich los wollte.. Schlussendlich sind wir genauso weit gekommen wie es in einer rnd üblich ist, bis zum Prof (dann leider keine Zeit mehr). Und das ohne Wipe.

Naja btt: Es ist (zumindest für Tank Druiden) möglich ohne Raids einen GS von 5000 zu bekommen.


----------



## Odin245 (3. April 2010)

Ich kann diesen GS Wahn nicht verstehen! 
Genauso wenig wie den HP-Wahn bei Tanks!
Wenn ich Leute für Raid aussuche schaue ich mir das EQ selbst genau an - wenn jemand mit einem GS von 5k + um die Ecke kommt der aber totalen Blödsinn gesockelt bzw. verzaubert hat kommt der nicht mit! Ich habe Schurken in ICC dabei gehabt die "gerade mal" einen Gearscore von 4600 hatten - die haben mehr Damage gemacht als der Krieger mit seinem GS von 5400 O.o 
Sobald jemand ein AddOn erfindet das effektiv den BrainScore des Spielers misst hat er meiner Meinung nach eine Auszeichnung verdient! 

Deswegen: Skill ist durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch noch mehr Skill!


----------



## Sedonia (3. April 2010)

Was habt ihr denn alle gegen GS?

Ich finde dieses Addon nützlich, wenn man Random Raids macht und Leute sucht. 

Früher musste ich das Gear genauestens ansehen um zu wissen ob das Equip des jeweiligen Spielers für die Instanz ausreicht.

Heute schaue ich mir den GS an und gehe die Gems/Enchants durch. Wenn alles passt -> inv.

Sollte ich etwa bei jedem der mitwill verlangen, dass der einen "Skill-Fragebogen" ausfüllt damit ich mir sicher bin, dass er was drauf hat? Absurd.




Schließlich kann man nicht wissen, welcher Spieler gut/schlecht ist wenn man ihn zum ersten Mal trifft. Das Einzige was man weiß ist, ob das Gear reicht und ob die Gems/Enchants stimmen.

Die ganzen Leute die einen GS komplex haben verstehe ich einfach nicht. GS ist nur ein Parameter wenn es um Random Raids geht und wenn jemand gegen Gearscore ist, kann ich schlussfolgern, dass derjenige nie einen Random Raid geöffnet hat.




jm2c


----------



## Ayuran (3. April 2010)

lass dir die craftbaren items also robe/handgelenke (245) erstellen und sonst wie oben genannt pdk 10er oder ak10/25er und auf t10 teile hoffen


----------



## wowpeter (3. April 2010)

Gearscore ist schon wichtig also geh mal Marken farmen!


----------

